# Ciao a tutti



## Old Pegasus1 (14 Giugno 2007)

Ciao a tutti,

vi seguo già da un paio di settimane e ho letto con molto interesse le varie vicende.
Pensavo di essere solo a vivere una situazione così difficile ma vedo che siamo in molti.
Vedo che alla fine scopriamo quasi tutti nella stessa maniera di essere traditi...
Comportamenti strani, il telefonino, cura quasi maniacale di se stessi ecc.
L'età è quella...io 37 lei 35 l'altro 30 ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




I soliti problemi...due figli minorenni (15 e 9...la più grande già lo sapeva) un mutuo ed una macchina da pagare.
Io che ancora l'amo come il primo giorno ...(sono passati 17 anni!) e lei che sembra un'altra persona.

Ciao, ciao


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Ciao Pega.

Mah... che dirti... siete a mazzi come sul mercato, con ste storie qua sopra.

Perchè non vi organizzate una pizzata?

Non mi vengono consigli migliori, per ora.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> vi seguo già da un paio di settimane e ho letto con molto interesse le varie vicende.
> Pensavo di essere solo a vivere una situazione così difficile ma vedo che siamo in molti.
> ...


Benvenuto Pegasus...

Hai voglia di farci sapere qualcosa in più?

Se posso permettermi alcune domande, giusto per capire meglio la situazione: lei sa che tu sai? Ne avete già parlato? qual'è stato l'atteggiamento di tua figlia nei tuoi e nei suoi confronti?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Pega.
> 
> Mah... che dirti... siete a mazzi come sul mercato, con ste storie qua sopra.
> 
> ...


ma non ti dovevi buttare a mare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ciao pegaso!


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (14 Giugno 2007)

Bhe, la cosa è successa quasi due mesi fa quando ho iniziato a notare un comportamento strano un pò agressivo nei confronti di tutta la famiglia, poi quelle continue ricariche del celluare, continui sms, un sacco di Km ingiustificati con l'auto ecc. (sapete no).
Visto che il cellulare era intestato a me ho veificato il traffico...e vi potete immaginare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Alla mi richiesta di chi fosse quel numero, la risposta è stata "di una collega" ah...e la collega manda MMS anche di notte  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dopo qualche giorno le ho detto che avevo visto le foto sul sito dell'opertatore ovviamente non era vero...però lei è crollata.
Ha risposto che sarebbe comunque stato questione di giorni e mi avrebbe chiesto la separazione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che si è innamorata di questo ragazzo e non mi ama più.
Mi figlia seguiva già da qualche mese le vicende ma non aveva il coraggio di dirmelo...e ho scoperto che anche mio figlio sapeva già qualcosa (9 anni).

La bimba inizialmente non voleva più vedere sua madre, ho passato intere serate per farle capire che comunque è, e resterà sempre la sua mamma e che le deve voler bene.

La situazione attula...sono in attesa la fatidica lettera dal suo avvocato


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

E stica!

E vabbè Pega, allora .... pat pat... pacca sulla spalla di incoraggiamento e via.

Non c'è mica tanto da dire.

Cavolo, c'hai 37 anni... sai quante vite puoi ricominciare?

Forza!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Bhe, la cosa è successa quasi due mesi fa quando ho iniziato a notare un comportamento strano un pò agressivo nei confronti di tutta la famiglia, poi quelle continue ricariche del celluare, continui sms, un sacco di Km ingiustificati con l'auto ecc. (sapete no).
> Visto che il cellulare era intestato a me ho veificato il traffico...e vi potete immaginare
> 
> 
> ...


Potrei invitarti a leggere i post di "un morto" (era un utente che poi ha cambiato il nick in Albatros)...ma non credo che stare ad aspettare supinamente la lettera del suo avvocato porti da nessuna parte!
Potresti magari stupirla chiedendole di andare insieme dal tuo, per raggiungere una consensuale e non buttare soldi inutilmente....dimostrandoti distaccato, facendole capire che non starai alla finestra ad aspettare le sue decisioni...

Oppure, ma ci vorrebbe la sua volontà di non buttare tutto a mare, provare a fare un percorso da uno psicologo, anche separatamente, per farle capire quanto effettivamente la sua si tratti di una cosa seria e non di una infatuazione e se davvero lei non ti ami più.

Riguardo ai figli lei come si pone? Pensa di parlare loro? Perchè devi essere tu ad affrontarli? Si assuma lei le sue responsabilità!


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Ma io sono l'unica moglie stronza che non ha tradito il marito?!?

Mi fate rosicare ragazzi...quello sta con la Bellucci, quell'altro con la grassona ma sopporta, tu pure...

avrò sbagliato io nella vita?
Se ero la moglie di Fantozzi magari le corna non le avevo!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io sono l'unica moglie stronza che non ha tradito il marito?!?
> 
> Mi fate rosicare ragazzi...quello sta con la Bellucci, quell'altro con la grassona ma sopporta, tu pure...
> 
> ...


Epperforza, li cercate tutti bellocci, interessanti, un pò stronzetti e non alla TbT e poi vi stupite!!!


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Epperforza, li cercate tutti bellocci, interessanti, un pò stronzetti e non alla TbT e poi vi stupite!!!


ma quando mai....!!!!

Se rinasco...tutta un'altra vita!!!!


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

metterò un annuncio: cercasi zerbino masochista, preferibilmente orfano.
offro 4 rapporti sessuali all'anno.

serata libera, perchè ho da farmi i casi miei.

Vediamo se qualcuno risponde


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

e invece a me continuano a piacere interessanti e un pò stronzetti


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> e invece a me continuano a piacere interessanti e un pò stronzetti


Vedi? E' colpa tua


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> metterò un annuncio: cercasi zerbino masochista, preferibilmente orfano.
> offro 4 rapporti sessuali all'anno.
> 
> serata libera, perchè ho da farmi i casi miei.
> ...


Occhio, perchè la metà saranno utenti.



.... dai ragazzi... non prendetevela... si scherza....


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> metterò un annuncio: cercasi zerbino masochista, preferibilmente orfano.
> offro 4 rapporti sessuali all'anno.
> 
> serata libera, perchè ho da farmi i casi miei.
> ...


Ma tu sei meglio della Bellucci?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Scherzi a parte, vediamo di stare in tema per pegasus...


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Vedi? E' colpa tua


è vero! ma se non sono così non mi diverto


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Allora risparmio e l'annuncio lo faccio da qui!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Almeno un pò li conosco...Anzi visto che siamo amici...facciamo 5 rapporti all'anno


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma tu sei meglio della Bellucci?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oki


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma tu sei meglio della Bellucci?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hai ragione.

P:s. No. Ti pare che stavo qui se ero meglio della Bellucci? E poi sono bionda


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (14 Giugno 2007)

@ Iris
Potrei dire la stessa cosa, anch'io non ho mai tradito anzi quasi mi sentivo in colpa se mi giravo a guardare una bella donna...

L'altra sera mi ha trovato un sacco di altre scusanti:

Non mi coccolavi mai--> bugia ! Tutte le sere si metteva con la testa sul mio petto e la coccolavo fino a quando si addormentava

Avevo poche libertà--> bugia ! Aveva l'auto, il bancomat usciva la sera con isuoi amici a cena e io a casa con i bimbi

Eri troppo geloso--> bugia ! Bhe dopo che scopri che quello che ho scoperto, le domande sono tante e la fiducia...svanisce... il tempo mi ha dato ragione 

Quasi tutte le amiche che sono venute a casa nostra per cena le hanno sempre detto magari avessi un marito così (aiuto a casa non ho problemi a fare da mangiare, lavare, stirare, pulire e non ho mai avuto fronzoli per la testa...insomma non sono il tipo da Bar) 

Tutti i giorni mi chiedo cosa ho sbagliato nella mia vita...dovevo fare un pò di più il menefregista ?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @ Iris
> Potrei dire la stessa cosa, anch'io non ho mai tradito anzi quasi mi sentivo in colpa se mi giravo a guardare una bella donna...
> 
> L'altra sera mi ha trovato un sacco di altre scusanti:
> ...


A volte bisognerebbe....


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @ Iris
> Potrei dire la stessa cosa, anch'io non ho mai tradito anzi quasi mi sentivo in colpa se mi giravo a guardare una bella donna...
> 
> L'altra sera mi ha trovato un sacco di altre scusanti:
> ...


Dovevi andare al bar.

Così a casa ci stava lei e non c'aveva tempo per il resto.







La clava Pega, ci vuole la clava!


----------



## Old Lilith (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io sono l'unica moglie stronza che non ha tradito il marito?!?
> 
> Mi fate rosicare ragazzi...quello sta con la Bellucci, quell'altro con la grassona ma sopporta, tu pure...
> 
> ...


 
beh...se per questo anche io sono stronza allora...
e nemmeno sono come la moglie di fantozzi 
mi sa che ci dobbiamo preoccupare Iris


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

*pegaso*

Si dovevi essere più menefreghista...
Ma a parte gli scherzi..perdonaci, noi si cazzeggia, è una terapia d'urto...rimani con noi.

guarda io ci sono passata, non è stata una passeggiata di salute, ma ne sono fuori.
Stringi i denti e non scendere mai a patti con la tua dignità.
Troverai i te la via di uscita..nessuno può indicartela.
Per esperienza: più ti fai vedere debole, più lei se ne approfitta, avvolgendoti in sensi di colpa.


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> vi seguo già da un paio di settimane e ho letto con molto interesse le varie vicende.
> Pensavo di essere solo a vivere una situazione così difficile ma vedo che siamo in molti.
> ...


 


SONO QUASI NELLA TUA SITUAZIONE. L'UNICA DIFFERENZA E' CHE LEI NON AMMETTE UN TUBO.. IL RESTO E' SIMILE..
MESSAGGI A TUTTE LE ORE..INDIFFERENZA NEI MIEI CONFRONTI..TRASFERTE DI LAVORO NON GIUSTIFICATE ED ALTRO ANCORA..
TI SONO MOLTO VICINO E SONO CERTO CHE CON QUESTA SVOLTA SARAI TU A GUADAGNARCI!!!
TIENICI AGGIORNATI!!!


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @ Iris
> Potrei dire la stessa cosa, anch'io non ho mai tradito anzi quasi mi sentivo in colpa se mi giravo a guardare una bella donna...
> 
> L'altra sera mi ha trovato un sacco di altre scusanti:
> ...


hai dato troppo forse... e si sa che chi ha tutto si annoia...
la mia battuta sugli stronzetti ha un fondo di verità sai..  ed è valida sia al maschile che al femminile


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> SONO QUASI NELLA TUA SITUAZIONE. L'UNICA DIFFERENZA E' CHE LEI NON AMMETTE UN TUBO.. IL RESTO E' SIMILE..
> MESSAGGI A TUTTE LE ORE..INDIFFERENZA NEI MIEI CONFRONTI..TRASFERTE DI LAVORO NON GIUSTIFICATE ED ALTRO ANCORA..
> TI SONO MOLTO VICINO E SONO CERTO CHE CON QUESTA SVOLTA SARAI TU A GUADAGNARCI!!!
> TIENICI AGGIORNATI!!!


Ma perchè non fate una bella uscita insieme?
Veramente...mica scherzo...siete pure coetanei!!!


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> hai dato troppo forse... e si sa che chi ha tutto si annoia...
> la mia battuta sugli stronzetti ha un fondo di verità sai.. ed è valida sia al maschile che al femminile


Sì sì.

Che poi non è questione di essere stronzetti...

Parliamo un pò da persone serie e adulte... io penso che dipenda dallo zerbinaggio che si fa di se stessi.
Se si da tutto all'altro, va da se che resta poco per noi stessi.

Si finisce per indebolirsi, così.

Ci si assottiglia in personalità, perchè ci si riconosce solo in funzione dell'altro.

Così un bel giorno l'altro ti guarda e pensa: ma chi cazzo è sta ameba che ho sposato?

Così finisci per diventare un mollusco senza palle e disprezzato, perchè hai voluto dare troppo.








Gulp.

... ho riletto...
Sono un mostro.


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma perchè non fate una bella uscita insieme?
> Veramente...mica scherzo...siete pure coetanei!!!


 
Iris.. pegasus è molto più giovane di me... ha una vita davanti..
Io ho 38 anni 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Scherzi a parte, non è una cattiva idea...


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (14 Giugno 2007)

Penso che sia anche una questione di carattere non sono mai stato il tipo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma piuttosto tranquillo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Ho sempre dato tutto alla famiglia, tornando indietro farei esattamente tutto uguale, non mi pento di niente.
Fino a due mesi fa ero felice due figli splendidi, l'amore (almeno da parte mia), la casa (con mutuo), la macchina nuova e un canino che mi fa le feste ogni volta che torno a casa dal lavoro....cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?(...il Lucano non mi piace !)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2007)

*Mah*

Tra il dire e il fare....
Ma chi ci crede che il trentenne si prende la trentacinquenne che si è attaccata come una cozza con figli e canino a carico?
Questo è quello che ha detto lei per salvare la sua dignità una volta scoperta...
Ma lui la mollerà e lei vorrà rientrare..
Pegasus, tu la vuoi?


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Penso che sia anche una questione di carattere non sono mai stato il tipo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e allora...hai tutto ciò che vuoi e che puoi permetterti... che vuoi di più?


----------



## MariLea (14 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tra il dire e il fare....
> Ma chi ci crede che il trentenne si prende la trentacinquenne che si è attaccata come una cozza con figli e canino a carico?
> Questo è quello che ha detto lei per salvare la sua dignità una volta scoperta...
> Ma lui la mollerà e lei vorrà rientrare..
> Pegasus, tu la vuoi?


certo che la vuole, fa parte del quadretto che si è fatto... proprio di fronte alla poltrona dove si è adagiato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2007)

*...*



mailea ha detto:


> certo che la vuole, fa parte del quadretto che si è fatto... proprio di fronte alla poltrona dove si è adagiato


Tutto a posto allora ...figurati se il trentenne se la piglia!


----------



## Old Angel (14 Giugno 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> SONO QUASI NELLA TUA SITUAZIONE. L'UNICA DIFFERENZA E' CHE LEI NON AMMETTE UN TUBO.. IL RESTO E' SIMILE..
> MESSAGGI A TUTTE LE ORE..INDIFFERENZA NEI MIEI CONFRONTI..TRASFERTE DI LAVORO NON GIUSTIFICATE ED ALTRO ANCORA..
> TI SONO MOLTO VICINO E *SONO CERTO CHE CON QUESTA SVOLTA SARAI TU A GUADAGNARCI!!!*
> TIENICI AGGIORNATI!!!


Garantito, per di più la miglior vendetta e lasciargliela.


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (15 Giugno 2007)

La situazione è molto complicata il casino è che lei riesce a fare sempre leva su di me (sui miei sentimenti)...
Di Ca...te ne ha fatte molte e sono sicuro che non è la prima volta che prende una sbandata per qualcuno.
@mailea, il fatto è che l'amo ancora..lo so, lo so...penserete bravo Pegasus 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non capisci un cavolo.

Prima mi ha chiamato e mi ha comunicato che tra due settimane ha fissato l'appuntamento con l'avvocato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  è così che si svolge la cosa?
Mi devo presentare da solo, devo rivolgermi ad un legale anch'io...che devo fare?


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

Le valige, mi sa.


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> La situazione è molto complicata il casino è che lei riesce a fare sempre leva su di me (sui miei sentimenti)...
> Di Ca...te ne ha fatte molte e sono sicuro che non è la prima volta che prende una sbandata per qualcuno.
> @mailea, il fatto è che l'amo ancora..lo so, lo so...penserete bravo Pegasus
> 
> ...


PRENDITI UN LEGALE PURE TU...E NON DARGLIELE TUTTE VINTE...


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (15 Giugno 2007)

@Lupa

Perchè devo fare io le valigie ???
Mi devono portare via con la forza da casa...


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @Lupa
> 
> Perchè devo fare io le valigie ???
> Mi devono portare via con la forza da casa...


Scusa... m'è scappata... però...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... quello che non capisco è che tu hai scritto che è da un paio di mesi che ti sei accorto di questi cambiamenti.

Ora... vuoi dirmi che dopo vent'anni, due figli, il mutuo, il cane, e chi più ne ha più ne metta... questa improvvisamente in due mesi si ribalta la vita e va già dall'avvocato?

A me mi pare strano.


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2007)

*Pegaso*

Il trentenne sarà impaziente...


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (15 Giugno 2007)

@Lupa

Meno male non sono l'unico al quale sembra strano... le ho già detto mille volte che secondo me sta correndo un po troppo...

@Iris

Mi sono scordato di dirvi che qualche giorno dopo la sua confessione ho letto alcuni sms che si mandavano...
(Tra questi...facciamo una fuga d'amore? e Lunedì vado subito dall'avvocato per la separazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2007)

*Mah*

Per me è un film che si è fatta lei e il trentenne gioca ...quando capisce che lei fa sul serio scappa a rotta di collo...
Vedremo...


----------



## La Lupa (15 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è un film che si è fatta lei e il trentenne gioca ...quando capisce che lei fa sul serio scappa a rotta di collo...
> Vedremo...


Vero?

Solo che dai... questa in due mesi si tira un numero così... c'è da levarle la patria podestà sui figli. E' una squilibrata, scusa! O no?

Cioè... io ne ho preso di pisello, ma porca miseria, questo come ce l'ha che in due mesi ti riduce una così???

Pega, sta a sentire, c'è dell'altro sotto, secondo me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2007)

*Mah*

Di Bovary n'è pieno il mondo ...almeno Emma, l'originale, non aveva figli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pegasus, tua moglie è un po' fuori davvero.


----------



## Old Angel (15 Giugno 2007)

Forse forse che i 2 mesi sono solo per addolcire l'amaro?...... e magari la storia è molto più lunga


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (15 Giugno 2007)

Attualmente mi sembra un carrarmato con motore Ferrari passa su tutto e tutti con la velocità di una F1.
Comunque forse prima o poi se ne pente...almeno lo spero...e poi spero di essere abbastanza forte da dirle di no....
Non mi ci vedo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2007)

*..e tu?*

Come stai? In che città vivi? Hai bisogno di indirizzi? Ci sono avvocati tra gli utenti, possono darti dei consigli.
Noi siamo qui.
Le donne sono dei bulldozer quando hanno deciso.
A noi è sembrata avventata, ma forse cerca solo di essere onesta e coerente, anche se è stata molto impulsiva.
I ragazzi come stanno?


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (15 Giugno 2007)

@Persa/Ritrovata

Onesta e coerente?
Non bastava dire...stronzo...ne ho le scatole piene, diamo un taglio a questo rapporto, oppure la classica scusa, dammi un pò di tempo per riordinare le idee.
Penso che ci siano mille modi per troncare un rapporto in modo onesto e rispettoso(mi aspettavo questo dopo 17 anni).
Poi...veniva a letto con me ed allo stesso tempo si vedeva con l'altro...non vi sembra un pò anomalo?
Poi quello che mi fa più rabbia, è la freddezza, il cambio radicale, mi sembra un'altra persona.
I bimbi?  Il piccolo e nervoso e sempre scontroso ed il rendimento a scuola è calato notevolmente. La bimba invece inizialmente non la voleva più vedere, meno male ha il ragazzo con il quale si può sfogare ma sono spesso in conflitto.
Io vivo in Toscana ma non sono originario di qui...quindi mi  ritrovo anche abbastanza solo  i miei parenti sono tutti nel Veneto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2007)

*Tutto è relativo*



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @Persa/Ritrovata
> 
> Onesta e coerente?
> Non bastava dire...stronzo...ne ho le scatole piene, diamo un taglio a questo rapporto, oppure la classica scusa, dammi un pò di tempo per riordinare le idee.
> ...


Una storia di tradimento che viene allo scoperto dopo tre mesi indica desiderio di chiarezza.
L'avere rapporti con entrambi purtroppo ho imparato che è la norma, altrimenti si vereebbe scoperti immediatamente.
Non confondere la durezza di questi giorni per odio nei tuoi confronti: è autodifesa


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (18 Giugno 2007)

@ Persa/Ritrovata

Che consiglio mi dai per la prossima settimana?
Mi devo presentare da solo e sentire cosa vuole l'avvocato?
Posso/devo fare le mie obbiezioni o devo stare solo ad ascoltare?
Ho il terrore di arrivare a quel giorno...non ci dormo la notte.


----------



## Iris (18 Giugno 2007)

*Pegaso*

Ti consiglio di prenderti un avvocato...spiegargli la situazione, e farti consigliare.
Forse qualcuno non sarà d'accordo con me...ma io sconsiglio anche in caso di consensuale di andare dallo stesso avvocato. Nella tua situazione è veramente poco prudente.
Fai in modo che siano i due avvocati a parlarsi..ti vedo troppo ancora preso da tua moglie, per gestire la cosa da solo...mi raccomando!!!!!
Pretendi tutto per iscritto..e fai rispondere all'avvocato per iscritto. 
NIENTE  ACCORDI VERBALI.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2007)

*Ma*



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @ Persa/Ritrovata
> 
> Che consiglio mi dai per la prossima settimana?
> Mi devo presentare da solo e sentire cosa vuole l'avvocato?
> ...


Solo l'idea dell'avvocato mi dà i brividi: ti capisco.
Ma concordo con chi è già passato da una separazione legale: prenditi un avvocato e spiega che tu vorresti una riconciliazione.
Le donne quando prendono una decisione diventano di ghiaccio, hai bisogno di qualcuno fuori dalla situazione che possa mediare.
Coraggio


----------



## Iris (18 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Solo l'idea dell'avvocato mi dà i brividi: ti capisco.
> Ma concordo con chi è già passato da una separazione legale: prenditi un avvocato e spiega che tu vorresti una riconciliazione.
> Le donne quando prendono una decisione diventano di ghiaccio, hai bisogno di qualcuno fuori dalla situazione che possa mediare.
> Coraggio


 
Non solo diventano di ghiaccio...ma diventano cattive...soprattutto se telecomandate da un amante.
Poi probabilmente l'amante sparisce...ma intanto ha fatto i suoi guai.
Non andare dal suo avvocato...se deve dirti qualche cosa..che lui per iscritto contatti il tuo.


----------



## MariLea (18 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non solo diventano di ghiaccio...ma diventano cattive...soprattutto se telecomandate da un amante.
> Poi probabilmente l'amante sparisce...ma intanto ha fatto i suoi guai.
> *Non andare dal suo avvocato...se deve dirti qualche cosa..che lui per iscritto contatti il tuo*.


esatto! 
niente fai da te, che poi ne puoi piangere le conseguenze per sempre...


----------



## Bruja (18 Giugno 2007)

*Appunto*

Meglio prevenire che curare...........e nel tuo caso sarebbe un dissanguamento partendo dai 90°.... Stai in campana!  Inoltre l'avvocato ti evita di intervenire magari facendo un autodanno. Fra avvocati è meno facile fregarsi!
Bruja


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (18 Giugno 2007)

Grazie di cuore per il consiglio, vedo che su questa cosa siete tutti d'accordo!

Dici bene Iris, sono ancora molto preso da Lei...non riesco ancora a capire come sia potuta diventare così.
Oggi pensavo ai bellissimi momenti passati insieme, ci siamo sposati giovanissimi lei 19 io 21, momenti difficili che abbiamo sempre affrontato insieme, la nascita di due creature meravigliose, le ferie insieme, l'intesa  perfetta (bastava uno sguardo per capirci a vicenda) cavoli, ma è possibile che tutto ciò debba finire così?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2007)

*Succede*



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Grazie di cuore per il consiglio, vedo che su questa cosa siete tutti d'accordo!
> 
> Dici bene Iris, sono ancora molto preso da Lei...non riesco ancora a capire come sia potuta diventare così.
> Oggi pensavo ai bellissimi momenti passati insieme, ci siamo sposati giovanissimi lei 19 io 21, momenti difficili che abbiamo sempre affrontato insieme, la nascita di due creature meravigliose, le ferie insieme, l'intesa perfetta (bastava uno sguardo per capirci a vicenda) cavoli, ma è possibile che tutto ciò debba finire così?


Quando incontro mio marito (siamo separati di fatto da 11 mesi) trovo ridicolo quanto andiamo d'accordo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   eppure...


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (26 Giugno 2007)

Ci siamo...questa sera ho l'appuntamento con l'Avvocato, già tremo come una foglia al vento.


----------



## Iris (26 Giugno 2007)

*Pegaso*

Quale avvocato.? Il tuo o il suo.
Se non hai ancora un tuuo avvocato, io ti consiglio caldamente di non andare da nessuna parte. Non sei obbligato. Sposta l'appuntamento ad un giorno in cui sei tranquillo e sicuro di quello che devi dire. Gli avvocati ci sono apposta. E' il loro mestiere.


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (3 Luglio 2007)

Da Martedì mi sono ripreso solamente oggi...la sua richiesta è stata:

Vendi tutto e dammi la metà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





eppure è vero quando si dice "becco e bastonato"


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Pegasus*



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Da Martedì mi sono ripreso solamente oggi...la sua richiesta è stata:
> 
> Vendi tutto e dammi la metà...
> 
> ...


Se non fosse che così facendo danneggi anche te stesso sarebbe bellissimo tagliare tutto a metà e darle la sua parte!!! ALTRO CHE VENDERE......
bRUJA


----------



## Iris (3 Luglio 2007)

*Pegaso*

Sei pure testardo.
Lo vuoi prendere queso avvocato?
Comunque se la caa è di entrambi, ringrazia dio che vuole solo la metà..perchè in quanto affidataria di giglio o figli ha dirittoa viverci.
Ma prenditi un avvocato.


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (3 Luglio 2007)

@Iris

Guarda che non sono testardo... l'avvocato lo preso!
Ma le possibilità sono ugualmente solo due:

1.) Dichiaro guerra, vado avanti, spendo un sacco di soldi in più, e alla fine, comunque le devo la metà di tutto ...ma peggio, faccio soffrire i bimbi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . 

2.) Troviamo una soluzione "amichevole", vendo tutto e le do la metà di quello che le spetta ...povera creatura sta "parte debole" 

Scordavo la terza possibilità  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...prendo un gratta e vinci (basta quello da 2 Euro) ne vinco 80.000, la liquido e la mando a spigolare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2007)

*Rifletti*



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @Iris
> 
> Guarda che non sono testardo... l'avvocato lo preso!
> Ma le possibilità sono ugualmente solo due:
> ...


So di donne che nella situazione di tua moglie hanno fatto e ottenuto quel che lei ti ha chiesto.
Però so anche che hanno interpretato questo come un segno che il marito implicitamente riconosceva che le responsabilità anche dovevano essere divise equamente e un interesse per i figli solo verbale.
Io non sono assolutamente per fare una guerra, rovinosa per tutti, ma nemmeno accettare tutto senta chiarire le responsabilità e che tu avresti l'interesse e la disponibilità a tenere con te i figli. Basta che tu ricerchi la nuova sistemazione nella stessa zona o vicino ai nonni e potresti garantirti la vicinanza giornaliera.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Luglio 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @Iris
> 
> Guarda che non sono testardo... l'avvocato lo preso!
> Ma le possibilità sono ugualmente solo due:
> ...


Non voglio farti le pulci, però se il necessario per mandarla a spigolare son 80.000 euro (e visto che non credo ai gratta e vinci ma a tirarsi su le maniche..) valuta se non ti conviene andare a chiedere un mutuo sulla casa (o, se già esistente, una rinegoziazzione dell'attuale aumentandone l'importo e la durata).
Costerà ulteriori sacrifici, mi rendo conto perfettamente, ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2007)

*...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non voglio farti le pulci, però se il necessario per mandarla a spigolare son 80.000 euro (e visto che non credo ai gratta e vinci ma a tirarsi su le maniche..) valuta se non ti conviene andare a chiedere un mutuo sulla casa (o, se già esistente, una rinegoziazzione dell'attuale aumentandone l'importo e la durata).
> Costerà ulteriori sacrifici, mi rendo conto perfettamente, ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione??


...e in quanto genitore con la casa familiare avresti argomenti per chiedere l'affidamento...
...però..
...però i figli reagiscono malissimo alla separazione dalla madre.


----------



## Old trudi (4 Luglio 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Grazie di cuore per il consiglio, vedo che su questa cosa siete tutti d'accordo!
> 
> Dici bene Iris, sono ancora molto preso da Lei...non riesco ancora a capire come sia potuta diventare così.
> Oggi pensavo ai bellissimi momenti passati insieme, ci siamo sposati giovanissimi lei 19 io 21, momenti difficili che abbiamo sempre affrontato insieme, la nascita di due creature meravigliose, le ferie insieme, l'intesa perfetta (bastava uno sguardo per capirci a vicenda) cavoli, ma è possibile che tutto ciò debba finire così?


insomma se non ti vuole più ,prendi la palla al balzo e vai,consiglio di una tradita e voluta ,ossia trattenuta dallo sposo,due una figlia di 15 anni è una ragazza,non una bimba ,molti trentenni hanno fidanzate sedicenni ..sai che casino a casa tua ..poi  il trentenne  è l'unico trentenne pieno di soldi ,progetti ,sicurezze ,tanto da pensare ad una vita a quattro? Sai dovresti convocarlo ,se ci tieni a tua moglie ,dirgli che  il tuo è un tre per uno,più mutuo da pagare ,tasse e c.,figli problematici ,come può una 15enne vedere in un trentenne una figura paragenitoriale,quello sarà il suo ruolo,quindi  tourbillion di we incasinati ,figli con il muso lungo ,tutte le ordinarie sgradevolezze..quindi o siete ricchissimi ,seri,o sarà ben difficile..impoveriti ,può un trentenne gestire la famiglia ,ne ha le qualità morali ?
Tua moglie ,vi siete sposati perchè era incinta suppongo ,se sì  questi matrimoni lasciano sempre infiniti rimpianti ..effetto costrizione ,accuse inespresse ma latenti,acredine ,il sospetto che solevando la tende ci sia di là una vita più bella ..
Ora iltrentenne  al 99% la scaricherà ,a meno che non sia psicolabile ,tu te la ritroverai sulla porta affranta ,forse non la amerai o la amerai ancora,se vuoi perdonala ,riprendila ,finchè i figli crescono ,poco tempo quindi ,porta dallo psicologo ,capisci le ragioni della insoddisfazione ,profonda o no ,che l'hanno portata a tradire,poidecidete ..sperando che quelo del tradimento non sia un virus ormmai  incurabile..
La velina di mio marito è una così ,suo marito l'ha tenuta ,i figli si vergognano di lei ,da  quando aveva 30 lo tradisce e sfascia famiglie ,che tristezza ,l'avesse lasciata forse si sarebbe rimboccata le maniche ..


----------



## Iris (4 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non voglio farti le pulci, però se il necessario per mandarla a spigolare son 80.000 euro (e visto che non credo ai gratta e vinci ma a tirarsi su le maniche..) valuta se non ti conviene andare a chiedere un mutuo sulla casa (o, se già esistente, una rinegoziazzione dell'attuale aumentandone l'importo e la durata).
> Costerà ulteriori sacrifici, mi rendo conto perfettamente, ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione??


Ha ragione Feddy...non calarti le braghe..le giudiziali si trasformano in consensuali...ma è questione di carattere, devi essere determinato.
Se ti mostri debole, lei se ne approfitterà, parlo per esperienza.


----------



## Iris (4 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e in quanto genitore con la casa familiare avresti argomenti per chiedere l'affidamento...
> ...però..
> ...però i figli reagiscono malissimo alla separazione dalla madre.


 
Chiedere l'affidamento esclusivo è causa persa in partenza...i figli non vengono MAI sottratti alla madre (salvo casi rarissimi)...la casa segue i figli , non viceversa.
Puoi chiedere il congiunto, l'esclusivo te lo puoi dimenticare.


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (5 Luglio 2007)

Ieri mia figlia ha letto un mess. sul cellulare di mia moglie...il suo commento è stato "Che schifo, non sa nemmeno scrivere è brutto e anche ignorante".

La novità di questa mattina è stata comunque più sconvolgente, mi ha telefonato chiedendomi la sua parte (in moneta sonante) dell'auto che abbiamo recentemente acquistato (con un prestito).
La motivazione ?...ieri sono andata alla concessionaria e ne ho ordinata una nuova, ca...o ma sa pensare solo a se stessa...non bastava qualcosa di usato per ora?

Per chi mi ha detto che mi devo rimboccare le maniche...lavoro 10 ore il giorno, facendo il pendolare (altre 2 ore il giorno)... e quando posso faccio anche qualche extra. 

Ciao


----------



## Old Angel (5 Luglio 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ieri mia figlia ha letto un mess. sul cellulare di mia moglie...il suo commento è stato "Che schifo, non sa nemmeno scrivere è brutto e anche ignorante".
> 
> La novità di questa mattina è stata comunque più sconvolgente, mi ha telefonato chiedendomi la sua parte (in moneta sonante) dell'auto che abbiamo recentemente acquistato (con un prestito).
> La motivazione ?...ieri sono andata alla concessionaria e ne ho ordinata una nuova, ca...o ma sa pensare solo a se stessa...non bastava qualcosa di usato per ora?
> ...


Bah secondo me lei è a livello di sclero e come a pre annuciato qualcuno fra un pò te la troverai di nuovo davanti alla porta di casa e da come la vedo io sarà ancora peggio, quindi se puoi tirati giù le braghe e liquidala, per i figli se sono abbastanza grandi, forse hanno una certa libertà di scelta ma di ste cose devi parlarne con l'avvocato.

Auguroni


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

*Quoto*



Angel ha detto:


> Bah secondo me lei è a livello di sclero e come a pre annuciato qualcuno fra un pò te la troverai di nuovo davanti alla porta di casa e da come la vedo io sarà ancora peggio, quindi se puoi tirati giù le braghe e liquidala, per i figli se sono abbastanza grandi, forse hanno una certa libertà di scelta ma di ste cose devi parlarne con l'avvocato.
> 
> Auguroni


Decidi e risolvi con un avvocato, saranno i soldi spesi meglio........ quelli che spendi per lei sono buttati!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2007)

*mi spiace*



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ieri mia figlia ha letto un mess. sul cellulare di mia moglie...il suo commento è stato "Che schifo, non sa nemmeno scrivere è brutto e anche ignorante".
> 
> La novità di questa mattina è stata comunque più sconvolgente, mi ha telefonato chiedendomi la sua parte (in moneta sonante) dell'auto che abbiamo recentemente acquistato (con un prestito).
> La motivazione ?...ieri sono andata alla concessionaria e ne ho ordinata una nuova, ca...o ma sa pensare solo a se stessa...non bastava qualcosa di usato per ora?
> ...


Sono senza parole.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non solo diventano di ghiaccio...ma diventano cattive...soprattutto se telecomandate da un amante.
> Poi probabilmente l'amante sparisce...ma intanto ha fatto i suoi guai.
> Non andare dal suo avvocato...se deve dirti qualche cosa..che lui per iscritto contatti il tuo.


 
perché, gli uomini no?
le donne e gli uomini, diventano di ghiaccio quando perdono la testa, e non per una semplice avventura...


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché, gli uomini no?
> le donne e gli uomini, diventano di ghiaccio quando perdono la testa, e non per una semplice avventura...


  Verissimo...ma ora parlavamo di Pegaso...

Se c'è un residuo di affetto tra due ex consorti, questo facilmente sparisce durante la fase della separazione...purtroppo.


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (7 Luglio 2007)

In questi giorni non ho purtroppo potuto leggere le Vs. risposte, tra le "beghe" in ufficio e l'atra che mi ha dichiarato guerra è stato un caus totale.
Dopo essersi fatta vedere a casa solo per poche ore negli ultimi giorni "deve lavorare" questa notte è tornata (senza spiegazioni) alle tre, quando le ho detto che almeno poteva avvisare visto che eravamo in pensiero, la sua risposta  è stata "non sono ca..i tuoi, non ti devo rendere conto di niente"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...a me forse no... ma ai bimbi...scusa trudi, ragazzina e bimbo?

Ne avrei tante, troppe da raccontare...quasi quasi scrivo un libro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A questo punto la voglio fuori di casa...raus...non ce la faccio più così.


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2007)

*Pegasus*



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> In questi giorni non ho purtroppo potuto leggere le Vs. risposte, tra le "beghe" in ufficio e l'atra che mi ha dichiarato guerra è stato un caus totale.
> Dopo essersi fatta vedere a casa solo per poche ore negli ultimi giorni "deve lavorare" questa notte è tornata (senza spiegazioni) alle tre, quando le ho detto che almeno poteva avvisare visto che eravamo in pensiero, la sua risposta è stata "non sono ca..i tuoi, non ti devo rendere conto di niente"
> 
> 
> ...


Quando una persona sostiene che non sono caxxi tuoi, dovrebbe avere la decenza di NON tornare a casa... punto!!! 
Ma tant'è sulle strade ci sono le corsaiole, le vialine e le periferiche, in certe abitazioni ci sono certe casalinghe pseudolavoratrici..... é bello vedere che certe persone accampano frasi che NON possono permettersi!!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Luglio 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> In questi giorni non ho purtroppo potuto leggere le Vs. risposte, tra le "beghe" in ufficio e l'atra che mi ha dichiarato guerra è stato un caus totale.
> Dopo essersi fatta vedere a casa solo per poche ore negli ultimi giorni "deve lavorare" questa notte è tornata (senza spiegazioni) alle tre, quando le ho detto che almeno poteva avvisare visto che eravamo in pensiero, la sua risposta è stata "non sono ca..i tuoi, non ti devo rendere conto di niente"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2007)

*bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Quando una persona sostiene che non sono caxxi tuoi, dovrebbe avere la decenza di NON tornare a casa... punto!!!
> Ma tant'è sulle strade ci sono le corsaiole, le vialine e le periferiche, in certe abitazioni ci sono certe casalinghe pseudolavoratrici..... é bello vedere che certe persone accampano frasi che NON possono permettersi!!!
> Bruja



...scusa Bruja, e come potrebbe mai fare il nostro amico, a mettere fuori casa la mamma???

(capisco che tu, non l'abbia detto apertamente, ma avrai sicuramente rafforzato la volontà di Pegasus)

e io credo, che la nostra generazione, e in particolare il genere maschile, ancora si porta con sacrificio un grosso retaggio culturale ereditato!


...non per fare il saputello, ma qualora il nostro amico voglia interrompere questa situazione...praticamente deve andare, lui, via di casa.


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2007)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ...scusa Bruja, e come potrebbe mai fare il nostro amico, a mettere fuori casa la mamma???
> 
> (capisco che tu, non l'abbia detto apertamente, ma avrai sicuramente rafforzato la volontà di Pegasus)
> 
> ...


Io ho detto cosa quella "signora" dovrebbe fare per decenza.... ed attiene solo alla sua risibile rispettabilità, poi siamo d'accordo che c'è il solito problema della mamma ( anche se ci sono mamme che sono perfettamente sostituibili); tuttavia resto del parere che questa perla di virtù domestiche tratti lui esattamente come LUI le pernette di farsi trattare. 
Niente e nessuno può indurre una pesona a scendere tanto nel rispetto che deve esigere. Ci sono mille modi per fare ritorsione, dall'indifferenza totale ed assoluta, al farsi "domandare" da lei quel che serve per la conduzione donmestica etc. etc. Nulla impedisce a lui di trattare lei da governante..... e credo che per una così sarebbe uno smacco insopportabile. Poi, come naturalmente ben sai, tutto è relativo a come una persona ha, o decide di avere, i propri parametri. 
Che poi debba uscire lui.... certo è spiacevole e contro le idee che ha della famiglia, ma così a cosa va incontro? A salvare un fantasma di rapporto in nome dei figli che "vedono" che cosa sia in realtà!!???
Cosa penseranno da grandi questi ragazzi di tanta madre e tanto padre? Come credi che valuteranno le loro scelte? A questa madre integerrima e moglie specchiata credi che quando il giudice dovesse assegnare l'affido condiviso, avrebbe la vita tanto facile, o non sarebbe lei a doversi sollazzare i famosi caxxi che suggeriva al marito? Fare la madre separata senza il marito che bada ai figli quando si va "in libera uscita" rimette al passo tante signore con la predisposizione a fare le "sciantose"!!!
Ma tant'è, io posso provare un amore infinito e tenero per dei figli, ma proprio per questo, non tollererei che NESSUNO mi facesse vivere accanto a loro una vita da strofinaccio.
Spiace per la crudezza della valutazione, ma io la vedo così!!!
Quanto si è incudine, c'è sempre una via per diventare martello, ma bisogna volerlo, se no tanto vale rassegnarsi a restare incudine.... 
Naturalmente a cappello di tutto ci sono i sentimenti, anche se ormai dopvrebbero essere dei perfetti assenti data la situazione... quello che resta sono i doveri e la civiltà, che non ha mai significato prescindere dal rispetto!
Bruja


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2007)

*bruja*

sono soddisfatto!


...e purtroppo altro da consigliare a Pegasus, non mi viene in mente...forse l'unica è andarsene e basta! (naturalmente non ho idea delle condizioni in cui potrebbe lasciare i propri figli!!)


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (24 Luglio 2007)

Ciao a tutti...eccomi qui nuovamente...ogni taaaanto trovo un'attimo.
Visto che mi sembra di aver capito che si sono anche dei avvocati presenti vorrei porre loro il seguente quesito.

La scelta è caduta sulla consensuale, la parte dell'auto l'ho liquidata, ora resta la casa.
Lei rinuncia alla casa, ma vuole essere liquidata per la sua parte, l'avvocato (comune) ha detto di fare il contratto di comparvendita prima della consegna delle pratiche di separazione al Giudice (così risulta già tutto diviso).

Questa modalità va bene o vado incontro a delle rogne?

Pegasus


----------



## Iris (24 Luglio 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...eccomi qui nuovamente...ogni taaaanto trovo un'attimo.
> Visto che mi sembra di aver capito che si sono anche dei avvocati presenti vorrei porre loro il seguente quesito.
> 
> La scelta è caduta sulla consensuale, la parte dell'auto l'ho liquidata, ora resta la casa.
> ...


Cosa vuol dire? Tu compri da lei la sua parte di casa?
Se è così è irrilevante fare il contratto prima o dopo...
Poi non ho capito una cosa...lei dove va a vivere? e i figli?
se lei rimane nela casa non hai interesse a comprare adesso una casa che comunque perdi...


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (24 Luglio 2007)

Si. io acquisto la sua parte...
Lei ha deciso di trovarsi una casa in affitto, l'avvocato le ha consigliato di farlo entro la fine del mese...
I figli saranno in affidamento congiunto.


----------



## Iris (24 Luglio 2007)

Io lo fasrei dopo l'atto. L'affidamento è congiunto,ma in genere con prevalenza di un coniuge, in genere la mamma (rarissimo il caso contrario).
alla madre il giudice assegna la casa.
La casa comunque verrebbe assegnata a chi tiene con prevalenza il figlio. tu rischi di comprare qualcosa che rischi di perdere, almeno fino a che tuo figlio non esce di casa.
Il giudice non omologa diversamente. E non manda in affitto una madre con figlio se esiste una casa di proprietà.
Potrei sbagliarmi..ma nonvedo la fretta di vendere e comprare.


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (24 Luglio 2007)

La fretta è dovuta dal fatto che lei vuoli i soldi...parlando poco fa con un avvocato, questo mi ha consigliato di fare una scrittura privata con i dettagli dell'accordo...così non ci sono problemi.


----------



## Iris (24 Luglio 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> La fretta è dovuta dal fatto che lei vuoli i soldi...parlando poco fa con un avvocato, questo mi ha consigliato di fare una scrittura privata con i dettagli dell'accordo...così non ci sono problemi.


Inserisci l'accordo riguardante la casa nella consensuale.
I soldi li avrà dopo l'omologa. In genere è questione di pochi mesi....al massimo 3, nei tribunali più affollati, molto meno in quelli delle città più piccole.


----------



## Old lux (24 Luglio 2007)

Il consiglio di inserire il preliminare relativo alla casa nell'accordo consensuale da far omologare dal giudice è dato dal fatto che in questo modo si risparmiano i costi notarili per il passaggio di propriietà. Una volta omologata la sentenza di separazione in cui si è deciso anche a chi va la proprietà dei beni immobili, basterà richiederne la trascrizione alla conservatoria degli immobili senza passare dal notaio dato che la sentenza è già di per sè un atto pubblico assimilato al rogito.


----------



## Iris (24 Luglio 2007)

lux ha detto:


> Il consiglio di inserire il preliminare relativo alla casa nell'accordo consensuale da far omologare dal giudice è dato dal fatto che in questo modo si risparmiano i costi notarili per il passaggio di propriietà. Una volta omologata la sentenza di separazione in cui si è deciso anche a chi va la proprietà dei beni immobili, basterà richiederne la trascrizione alla conservatoria degli immobili senza passare dal notaio dato che la sentenza è già di per sè un atto pubblico assimilato al rogito.


 
E' quello che ho detto, mi sembra...


----------



## cat (30 Luglio 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> La fretta è dovuta dal fatto che lei vuoli i soldi...parlando poco fa con un avvocato, questo mi ha consigliato di fare una scrittura privata con i dettagli dell'accordo...così non ci sono problemi.


secondo me vuole i soldi per sputtanarseli con quell'altro.


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> secondo me vuole i soldi per sputtanarseli con quell'altro.


 
E' probabile, ma se si giunge ad un accordo e le spettano, se li sputtana con chi le pare! Il bello sarà vedere se l'altro DOPO sarà tanto solerte ed affettuoso.....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## laura (31 Luglio 2007)

*ke faccio?*

salve mi chiamo laura ho 20 e ho il presentimento ke mio padre tradisca la mia mamma:telefonate sempre alla stessa persona:"si salve SIGNORINA",troppe volte davanti allo specchio,dal barbiere,troppe nuove camice firmate,troppe volte ke nn torna a casa a mangiare...ma poichè sn una che si dà da fare l'altro giorno ho preso il suo cel:c'eran 20 chiamate sempre allo stesso numero,chiamo cn l'anonimo ed ecco...m risponde una donnaaaaa!!!!ora stavo pensando cn il mio ragazzo di seguirlo la mattina quando esce e soprattutto quando dice"nn so se torno in tempo x il pranzo"...voi ke dite?


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2007)

laura ha detto:


> salve mi chiamo laura ho 20 e ho il presentimento ke mio padre tradisca la mia mamma:telefonate sempre alla stessa persona:"si salve SIGNORINA",troppe volte davanti allo specchio,dal barbiere,troppe nuove camice firmate,troppe volte ke nn torna a casa a mangiare...ma poichè sn una che si dà da fare l'altro giorno ho preso il suo cel:c'eran 20 chiamate sempre allo stesso numero,chiamo cn l'anonimo ed ecco...m risponde una donnaaaaa!!!!ora stavo pensando cn il mio ragazzo di seguirlo la mattina quando esce e soprattutto quando dice"nn so se torno in tempo x il pranzo"...voi ke dite?


... di farti gli affari tuoi ... sono cose che riguardano tua madre (moglie e compagna) e di tuo padre (marito e compagno).


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*laura*



laura ha detto:


> salve mi chiamo laura ho 20 e ho il presentimento ke mio padre tradisca la mia mamma:telefonate sempre alla stessa persona:"si salve SIGNORINA",troppe volte davanti allo specchio,dal barbiere,troppe nuove camice firmate,troppe volte ke nn torna a casa a mangiare...ma poichè sn una che si dà da fare l'altro giorno ho preso il suo cel:c'eran 20 chiamate sempre allo stesso numero,chiamo cn l'anonimo ed ecco...m risponde una donnaaaaa!!!!ora stavo pensando cn il mio ragazzo di seguirlo la mattina quando esce e soprattutto quando dice"nn so se torno in tempo x il pranzo"...voi ke dite?


 
No, sono faccende che riguardano i tuoi genitori, ma una cosa puoi farla ed è lecita: puoi chiedere serenamente a tuo padre cosa sta combinando, visto che  tu non hai le fette di salame sugli occhi!!!
Probabilmente mentirà e negherà, ma tu digli solo che non sei una ragazzina sprovveduta e che se ha problemi con mamma se li risolva.... nulla più!
Avrai ottenuto due risultati..... nessuna delazione e un buon motivo per rivedere la sua immagine di padre ai tuoi occhi, sempre che per lui abbia impoprtanza.
Una persona può sbagliare e può anche innamorarsi, ma se lascia tracce, inutile sperare che il mondo si faccia i fatti suoi, specie se "quel mondo" ha una serenità che può venire compromessa.  E la tua serenità di figlia la è già.
Bruja


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

laura ha detto:


> salve mi chiamo laura ho 20 e ho il presentimento ke mio padre tradisca la mia mamma:telefonate sempre alla stessa persona:"si salve SIGNORINA",troppe volte davanti allo specchio,dal barbiere,troppe nuove camice firmate,troppe volte ke nn torna a casa a mangiare...ma poichè sn una che si dà da fare l'altro giorno ho preso il suo cel:c'eran 20 chiamate sempre allo stesso numero,chiamo cn l'anonimo ed ecco...m risponde una donnaaaaa!!!!ora stavo pensando cn il mio ragazzo di seguirlo la mattina quando esce e soprattutto quando dice"nn so se torno in tempo x il pranzo"...voi ke dite?


 
fai quello che ti senti di fare per stase meno male possibile.
se ritieni giusto inseguire....fai
se ritieni giusto aprire gli occhi alla mamma dopo che ne hai le prove, fai.

se in anonimo vuoi telefonarle e dirle di lasciare in pace tuo padre e la tua famiglia ...fai.
se.... vuoi strofinare di peperoncino le mutuande di tuo padre in modo che se ne vada infuocato e fuori gioco all'appuntamento con la tipa.....FALLO!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> se.... vuoi strofinare di peperoncino le mutuande di tuo padre in modo che se ne vada infuocato e fuori gioco all'appuntamento con la tipa.....FALLO!!!!!


 

Sei impagabile!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei impagabile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è il minimo che lei, povera ragazza, potrebbe fare.
e...giù che ci do col peperoncino.
si deverte nella marachella e rende l'uccellaccio inutilizzabile.


----------



## sorry (1 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> è il minimo che lei, povera ragazza, potrebbe fare.
> e...giù che ci do col peperoncino.
> si deverte nella marachella e rende l'uccellaccio inutilizzabile.


simpaticissimo e pittoresco ... solo una domanda cat: ma quali conseguenze a breve e lungo termine provoca nel malcapitato?
buona serata a te e bruja in particolare


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> simpaticissimo e pittoresco ... solo una domanda cat: ma quali conseguenze a breve e lungo termine provoca nel malcapitato?
> buona serata a te e bruja in particolare


 
a breve termine che gli brucia da matti l'uccello, i testocoli e pelle circostante.
impotenza ( vorrei proprio vedere che voglia ha di far qualcosa con quel bruciore)
non passa per una giornata, due ogni cambio di boxer, se la ns piccolina si da da fare e strofina tutti gli slip del papi,  l'effetto è duranturo.

a lungo termine nulla, apparte che gli passa la voglia di fare il fedigrafo.


----------



## @lex (1 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> a breve termine che gli brucia da matti l'uccello, i testocoli e pelle circostante.
> impotenza ( vorrei proprio vedere che voglia ha di far qualcosa con quel bruciore)
> non passa per una giornata, due ogni cambio di boxer, se la ns piccolina si da da fare e strofina tutti gli slip del papi, l'effetto è duranturo.
> 
> a lungo termine nulla, apparte che gli passa la voglia di fare il fedigrafo.


azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
a te non bisogna fare un torto!!!


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> a te non bisogna fare un torto!!!


 
no alex, meglio evitare.
ed io se ne faccio chiedo anche scusa.


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (20 Agosto 2007)

Ciao Ragazzi!

Chi è rimasto a casa come me???

Sono in "ferie" con i miei bimbi...si fà per dire (cucinare, lavare, stirare ecc.)ma almeno posso passare tutto il giorno con loro portandoli a divertirsi in giro nella ns. bellissima Toscana.
La mia situazione è rimasta invariata, lei che trorna la notte quando le pare (anzì stanotte dorme da una sua "amica") e continua a non fare un caXXo in casa.
Le litigate sono sempre più aspre, non solo con me, ma nel frattempo anche con con i figli che reclamano la loro mamma.
Purtroppo, visto il periodo, non sono riuscito a portarmi avanti con i documenti ecc. ...ed i tempi si stanno allunagndo notevolmente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao a tutti!


----------



## Bruja (20 Agosto 2007)

*Pegasus1*



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao Ragazzi!
> 
> Chi è rimasto a casa come me???
> 
> ...


Ciao, abbi pazienza vedrai che le cose si risolveranno comunque.
Mi spiace per i bimbi ma come vedi se lei neppure si rende conto che li trascura proprio c'era poco da slavare..... piuttosto devi far presente qiesta siotuazione all'avvocato. Avrete l'affido condiviso sicuramente ma è il giudice a stbilire con chi devono stare i figli esarà il caso che lei dimostri di essere una madre presente, se li vuole!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Albatros (21 Agosto 2007)

*Giudiziale*

Ciao, ho letto la tua storia e vi ho in parte riconosciuto l'esperienza che ho attraversato e che sto attraversando.
A parer mio NON dovresti assolutamente intraprendere la strada della consensuale. Il suo comportamento è stato oltremodo oltraggioso per te e per il resto del nucleo familiare. Ha dimostrato di possedere un egoismo che le suona di santa ragione all'amore materno. Ha dimostrato attaccamento al denaro. Ha dimostrato di non avere, alla lettera R del suo vocabolario, il significato della parola Rispetto.
Separarsi consensualmente significherebbe consacrare a futura e imperitura memoria un accordo pacifico con questa donna. Significherebbe riconoscerle il diritto a delle pretese economiche che dureranno di fatto per tutta la tua vita. Significherebbe, soprattutto, rischiare l'accusa da parte dei tuoi figli, un domani, di eccessiva debolezza e averli lasciati in balìa di una madre inadeguata.
La giudiziale ti offre la dignità di denunciare l'accaduto prendendone le distanze, lottare per i tuoi figli e per te stesso e mettere per iscritto in atti ufficiali ciò che è successo nella tua famiglia. Ti offre la possibilità di poter dire a te stesso di non aver lasciato nulla d'intentato se poi il giudice dovesse decidere (come accadrà) di far convivere i tuoi figli con la madre. Farebbe comunque sentire lei sotto pressione, sotto scopa, e anche quando avrà i figli sarà chiaro che dovrà rigare dritta perché tu ne controllerai il comportamento e potrai sempre rivolgerti al giudice in caso di accadimenti gravi. E un conto è rivolgersi al giudice provenendo da una giudiziale, un conto lo è provenendo da una consensuale. Infine la giudiziale ti consentirebbe di liberarti di lei definitivamente sul piano economico.
Di fronte a certi comportamenti, a mio avviso e per esperienza diretta, l'unica strategia utile è la guerra condotta con distacco, lucidità, equilibrio e correttezza. Ma pur sempre guerra. La parola chiave è distacco. Per poter essere distaccati devi esser certo che non ci siano più sentimenti verso di lei e neppure alcun coinvolgimento emotivo di altra specie: mi riferisco al rancore o, peggio, all'odio.
Una giudiziale intrapresa con questi postulati ben difficilmente danneggerà i figli ma, piuttosto, metterà la consorte di fronte alle sue responsabilità.
Il risultato finale sarà solo apparentemente uguale a quello di una consensuale e, posso assicurarti, i soldi che spenderai in più in avvocati saranno ben spesi.
Ciao e in bocca la lupo per tutto.


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (22 Agosto 2007)

Caro Albatros,

probabilmete hai ragione, bisognerebbe denunciare certi comportamenti/atteggiamenti.
Mi credi però, se ti dico che non ho la forza e nemmeno la voglia di intraprendere una via così lunga e burascosa?
Non vedo l'ora di liberarmi di lei velocemente ed indolore, non capisco invece il tuo discorso sul piano economico, una volta diviso quello che c'era ed una volta che lei ha messo nero su bianco che non pretende più nulla(mantenimento), quali vincoli ci sono ancora?

Ciao!


----------



## Old Albatros (23 Agosto 2007)

*Vincoli*

Lei, in caso di consensuale, può vantare diversi diritti economici  su di te come, ad esempio, una parte del TFR.
Di questo però devi chiedere dettagli al tuo avvocato perché le cose variano, e significativamente, in base alla vostra attuale condizione economica e lavorativa.
Ciao



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Caro Albatros,
> 
> probabilmete hai ragione, bisognerebbe denunciare certi comportamenti/atteggiamenti.
> Mi credi però, se ti dico che non ho la forza e nemmeno la voglia di intraprendere una via così lunga e burascosa?
> ...


----------



## Old Otella82 (27 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... di farti gli affari tuoi ... sono cose che riguardano tua madre (moglie e compagna) e di tuo padre (marito e compagno).


Ah io in queste cose non concordo si sa.
Le corna eventuali non riguardano solo mamma e papà se un figlio si sente ferito, e deve convivere con le quotidiane bugie del genitore. Troppo comodo davvero.
Laura, secondo me ha ragione Cat, devi fare quello che ti senti. Non sarei magari per dirlo a tua mamma se dovessi scoprire che c'è veramente una storia extraconiugale, ma potrai parlare con tuo padre, avere una prova concreta, e pretendere chiarezza in casa. Non dirlo alla mamma soprattutto perchè.. è compito suo, non spetta a te, la faresti troppo facile a lui, e toglieresti a tua mamma il diritto di recitare la sua parte e dare sfogo alle sue emozioni.
In ogni caso coraggio!


Per Pegasus che dire?!
Di separazioni non me ne intendo, dico solo che "chia ha il pane non ha i denti chi hai denti non ha il pane" mannaggia a questa moglie!
Goditi i tuoi bambini, e continua a non parlar male della madre. Lo apprezzeranno e farai loro del bene. Anche se concordiamo tutti sul fatto che non è persona gradevole.
Spero che tu abbia il TUO avvocato, che vuol dire che il SUO ha proposto questo accordo?! io non me ne intendo ma mi puzza.. sarà che io di gente così non mi fido.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Non trovo il filo interedentaleeeee


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non trovo il filo interedentaleeeee


M'hai fatto sputare il the brutta infame 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























Infami rendetele il filo... che mi sta facendo male il fegato


----------



## Old multipers (11 Settembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> La situazione è molto complicata il casino è che lei riesce a fare sempre leva su di me (sui miei sentimenti)...
> Di Ca...te ne ha fatte molte e sono sicuro che non è la prima volta che prende una sbandata per qualcuno.
> @mailea, il fatto è che l'amo ancora..lo so, lo so...penserete bravo Pegasus
> 
> ...


Lo so che non sarei la persona più adatta per parlare.. ma ca**o (si può dire c**o???), io sto pegaso lo prenderei e lo porterei con me a farci una vacanza di svago, lo abbraccerei, mi fa una rabbiaaaaaaaaaaaaa sta situazione!!!!

Si lo so, lo so, ora avrò da riflettere....


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (16 Settembre 2007)

Ciao a tutti!!!

Eccomi nuovamente qui, purtroppo il tempo è tiranno...
Vi aggiorno brevemente sulla mia situazione:
-Lei dorme ancora a casa mia 

	
	
		
		
	


	












-L'avvocato ha già tutti i documenti pronti ma non ho ancora potuto fare il contratto della  casa visto che ci sono un sacco di cose da sistemare con Geometri, Architetti ecc. (caxxo quanti quattrini costano... e per ora pago io...cmq segno tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).
Comunque sia, finalmente ha preso una settimana die ferie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...

ahh...volete sapere dov'è...*non è a casa con noi *dove dovrebbe essere, per dare una mano e occuparsi un pò della famiglia, è andata via con il suo nuovo amore  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , mare, il concerto di Vasco e poi bohhh!!!
Ed il sottoscritto è ancora qui ad occuparsi di tutto (in paese mi chiamano già il Filippino...stiamo freschi).
Quando le ho chiesto, ma se avessi un impegno anch'io, mi ha risposto, allora lascia i bimbi da mia madre... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 .

@multiplers  Finita questa storia una settimana di ferie la faccio veramente ...cascasse il mondo.

A presto!!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Settembre 2007)

*Pegasus*



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!!!
> 
> Eccomi nuovamente qui, purtroppo il tempo è tiranno...
> Vi aggiorno brevemente sulla mia situazione:
> ...


Vada per la settimana, ma è il dopo che devi decidere......... hai una persona vicino che NOn vive la vostra realtà, e parlo anche dei figli! Forse sarebbe ora che ne prendesse coscienza con i fatti!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*Mah*



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!!!
> 
> Eccomi nuovamente qui, purtroppo il tempo è tiranno...
> Vi aggiorno brevemente sulla mia situazione:
> ...


Certi "pseudo amori" hanno l'effetto di un virus informatico che si insinua come una mail interessante e/o amica e finisce per mandare in malora l'unità centrale = il cervello in pappa!
Mi spiace davvero.
Tu ti stai comportando al meglio!


----------



## Old pincopallina (16 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certi "pseudo amori" hanno l'effetto di un virus informatico che si insinua come una mail interessante e/o amica e finisce per mandare in malora l'unità centrale = il cervello in pappa!
> Mi spiace davvero.
> Tu ti stai comportando al meglio!


il cervello in pappa...e i figli, la famiglia allo sbando...
Pegasus...invece della settimana le avresti dovuto fare direttamente il foglio di via!!


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (7 Novembre 2007)

Ciao a tutti!
Sono tornato...
Dunque, vi aggiorno sulla mia situazione, non ci crederete mai...è ancora a casa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Man non durerà ancora molto, Venerdì (il giorno prima del mio compleanno...che regalone:balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ho l'appuntamento con il Notaio, prima la separazione dei beni, poi il contratto della casa e per ultimo la firma dall'Avvocato. 
Sono successe tante cose brutte in questo periodo, tra queste ho ricevuto ber sbaglio un SMS dedicato al suo nuovo compagno 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















 ,questi due sono solo in attesa di incassare...che delusione.

A presto,

Pegasus1


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*Pegasus1*



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Sono tornato...
> Dunque, vi aggiorno sulla mia situazione, non ci crederete mai...è ancora a casa
> 
> ...


 
A presto e qualunque cosa "loro" pensino l'affare lo fai tu liberandotene....
Buone cose
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Sono tornato...
> Dunque, vi aggiorno sulla mia situazione, non ci crederete mai...è ancora a casa
> 
> ...


Quella roba è iniziata da schifo e sta continuando da schifo: peggio per loro...
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old debby (8 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Sono tornato...
> Dunque, vi aggiorno sulla mia situazione, non ci crederete mai...è ancora a casa
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace...starai malissimo.
Ma vedrai che non appena te ne libererai definitivamente andrà meglio...immagino che adesso la tensione in casa sia ai massimi livelli...
Secondo me però lei prima o poi cercherà di tornare da te..si si...

Un abbraccio
Debby


----------



## Old Angel (9 Novembre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Mi dispiace...starai malissimo.
> Ma vedrai che non appena te ne libererai definitivamente andrà meglio...immagino che adesso la tensione in casa sia ai massimi livelli...
> Secondo me però lei prima o poi cercherà di tornare da te..si si...
> 
> ...


Non so perchè, ma ho come questa sensazione pure io.


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2007)

*già*



Angel ha detto:


> Non so perchè, ma ho come questa sensazione pure io.


E speriamo lui dica un no assoluto!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (10 Novembre 2007)

Ieri, home vi avevo anticipato, abbiamo diviso i beni e l'ho liquidata.
Sono stato veramente male, non oso immaginare come sarà quel giorno davanti al giudice.
Comunque il colpo di grazia l'ho ricevuto, quando ha tirato fuori i documenti dal portafogli (che le ho regalato io!!!), e ho visto li, in quel angolino, dove per anni c'è stata la mia foto, quella dell'altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...avrei voluto sparire...che botta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Ciao a presto!!!


----------



## MariLea (10 Novembre 2007)

*Pegasus*

*AUGURI* per il compleanno intanto, anche se in ritardo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vedrai che col nuovo anno comincia davvero una vita migliore caro amico,
non è la solita frase fatta... credici
perchè, come ha detto Bruja, *il vero affare lo hai fatto TU*!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ieri, home vi avevo anticipato, abbiamo diviso i beni e l'ho liquidata.
> Sono stato veramente male, non oso immaginare come sarà quel giorno davanti al giudice.
> Comunque il colpo di grazia l'ho ricevuto, quando ha tirato fuori i documenti dal portafogli (che le ho regalato io!!!), e ho visto li, in quel angolino, dove per anni c'è stata la mia foto, quella dell'altro
> 
> ...


Si vede che ha bisogno di una foto per ricordarselo... (come vado come crotala?)


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si vede che ha bisogno di una foto per ricordarselo... (come vado come crotala?)


 
Crotaleggi alla grande..... in fondo le foto sono anche alla memoria, meglio che abbia tolto quella del nostro amico!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Adesso che se la veda il nuovo inquilino, perchè da ora in poi lui E' il convivente non più l'amante.... e queste cose abbruttiscono!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Crotaleggi alla grande..... in fondo le foto sono anche alla memoria, meglio che abbia tolto quella del nostro amico!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però tu ...sei irraggiungibile


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (15 Novembre 2007)

Siete tremende 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque grazie, mi tirate su il morale!!!
Visto che Venerdì è saltato l'appuntamento con l'avvocato, abbiamo firmato questa sera il ricorso! Previsione spannometrica (quanto mi piace questo termine 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   metà Marzo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...

Baci&Abbracci (da non confondere con la nota marca)

@mailea Grazie per gli auguri...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 anche se è un'altro passo verso i __anni...non ve lo dico


----------



## MariLea (15 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Siete tremende
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e manco io dico i miei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 pari!
cmq ti sento più leggero... evvai così!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Siete tremende
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pegasus, l'avevi detto nel primo post... ne hai 37! O 38?


----------



## MariLea (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Pegasus, l'avevi detto nel primo post... ne hai 37! O 38?


*spiona!!!*


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> *spiona!!!*


Andiamo mailea tu sei una persona elegante.... non si dice spiona.... meglio DELATRICE!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Andiamo mailea tu sei una persona elegante.... non si dice spiona.... meglio DELATRICE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















Mea culpa....
Solo che se l'hai già scritto...
Uffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Mea culpa....
> Solo che se l'hai già scritto...
> Uffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!


 
Beh?? da quando un angioletto sulla capanna fa il broncio ????  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (16 Novembre 2007)

@giusy79...non vi scappa nulla...ehhhh sigh...38


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @giusy79...non vi scappa nulla...ehhhh sigh...38


scusa....


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (17 Novembre 2007)

Nessun problema Giusy, anche perchè non me li sento, poi tutti (e me ne vanto!!!)mi dicono che ne dimostro al massimo 30 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ebbene si, sono un babbo sprint...ma allora l'altra, come mai si è scelta un 30enne che ne dimostra 40 e che è pure calvo come un'anguria?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Nessun problema Giusy, anche perchè non me li sento, poi tutti (e me ne vanto!!!)mi dicono che ne dimostro al massimo 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il fascino del commissario Montalbano...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








A parte gli scherzi Pegasus, nessuno di noi può saperlo.... Lo sa solo lei....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Nessun problema Giusy, anche perchè non me li sento, poi tutti (e me ne vanto!!!)mi dicono che ne dimostro al massimo 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perché a volte uno persona con meno qualità può farci sentire sufficienti le nostre scarse virtù più di una persona che vale di più.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché a volte uno persona con meno qualità può farci sentire sufficienti le nostre scarse virtù più di una persona che vale di più.


Quanto è vera questa frase...


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (19 Novembre 2007)

Dunque eccomi qui...da Domenica è uscita di casa, non di spontanea volontà, ma in seguito ad un mio invito cortese...

Dopo il contratto mi ha chiesto gentilmente se poteva trattenersi ancora qualche giorno, ovviamente ho acconsentito...poi Domenica ha pensato bene di iniziare una discussione con una delle sue solite uscite e purtroppo dopo alcune bastonate  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 non ho potuto fare altro che indicarle io un'uscita...Mi è dispiaciuto un sacco soprattutto per i ragazzi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...

Questa è la prima sera senza mio figlio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 la ragazza invece, meno male, è qui con me...comunque sia, mi sento da cani.

Ciao,


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Dunque eccomi qui...da Domenica è uscita di casa, non di spontanea volontà, ma in seguito ad un mio invito cortese...
> 
> Dopo il contratto mi ha chiesto gentilmente se poteva trattenersi ancora qualche giorno, ovviamente ho acconsentito...poi Domenica ha pensato bene di iniziare una discussione con una delle sue solite uscite e purtroppo dopo alcune bastonate
> 
> ...


Pegasus fatti coraggio....


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2007)

*Pegasus1*

Il momento più duro è stato prendere quelòla decisione, vedrai che per quanto male tu stia, almeno non hai il rancore e l'atmosfera mefitica che creava in casa.
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Dunque eccomi qui...da Domenica è uscita di casa, non di spontanea volontà, ma in seguito ad un mio invito cortese...
> 
> Dopo il contratto mi ha chiesto gentilmente se poteva trattenersi ancora qualche giorno, ovviamente ho acconsentito...poi Domenica ha pensato bene di iniziare una discussione con una delle sue solite uscite e purtroppo dopo alcune bastonate
> 
> ...


fatti forza!alla fine hai fatto la cosa più giusta..anche per il benessere generale di tutti voi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2007)

*Pegasus1*

Non può essere un momento non doloroso.
Ha da passà 'a nuttata ! *



*Chiedo scusa ai napoletani, ma è il senso che conta


----------



## MariLea (21 Novembre 2007)

*Pegasus*

Non l'hai voluto tu, hai solo gestito al meglio la situazione che ti è piombata addosso, capisco che i primi giorni sono duri, ma puoi avere dalla tua la serenità del giusto... anche i tuoi figli ne guadagneranno...
Un forte abbraccio


----------



## Verena67 (21 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Tutti i giorni mi chiedo cosa ho sbagliato nella mia vita...dovevo fare un pò di più il menefregista ?


 
puo' darsi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque ti do' una buona notizia.

E' assai probabile (te la do' al 40 % estensibile al 60, 70 % ) che il 30enne single ci pensi su TRE VOLTE prima di mettersi con una piu' vecchia di lui CON PROLE!

Ok trombarsela, fa figo e non impegna (scusa la mancanza di rispetto verso la tua signora, ma tanto per capirsi...), ma un altro conto è cuccarsi i pargoli di un altro uomo, i sensi di colpa di ritorno di lei, etc. etc.

Per cui nel range di cui sopra ci stanno le possibilità che ESSA TORNI INDIETRO COME UN PACCO NON RECAPITATO.

Insomma, una compiuta giacenza.

Tieni a freno l'orgoglio. Stesso consiglio a te che ho dato a Sfigatta: ASSOLUTO SILENZIO. ASSOLUTO IMMOBILISMO.

Togli all'avversario il vantaggio della contromossa. Si chiama KUNG FU EMOZIONALE.

Lei andrà (via di casa) e ritornerà, vedrai.

Mi ci gioco il cappello come rockerduck.

Tanto se non torna, era perduta comunque.  E  quel punto, elaborazione lutto, etc. etc. .

Ma se torna...ah se torna. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci sono infiniti modi per far espiare qualcuno DENTRO un matrimonio.

Ti sembrero' un mostro di cinismo, ma ridotto all'osso il mio è uno tra i consigli piu' pratici e realistici che potrai ricevere.

Specie perché se lei NON LAVORA le probabilità che il tizio la rispedisca al mittente salgono al 99,9999999 %!

Bacio!




Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> puo' darsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'avevo già pronosticato anch'io ...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Novembre 2007)

*verena e persa*

ecco, le gemelline!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ecco, le gemelline!!!!


Il poliziotto buono e il poliziotto cattivo


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il poliziotto buono e il poliziotto cattivo


 
stavo per dirlo io 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio, ragazze!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2007)

*OT Persa*

..perché sei conciata da TRICOTEUSE?!?!

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..perché sei conciata da TRICOTEUSE?!?!
> 
> Bacio!


Brava, mi hai riconosciuta!! Era per adeguarmi alla ghigliottina di Micio e mi sembra che esprimano la mia essenza di "intollerante" ...


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2007)

*Se è per quello*

Dite che questo tizio, tale Vlad di Valacchia, fosse abbastanza intollerante!!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (23 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dite che questo tizio, tale Vlad di Valacchia, fosse abbastanza intollerante!!!
> Bruja


 
Mia figlia, sei anni, a scuola, al compagno rumeno di nome VLAD: "TI CHIAMI COME IL CONTE DRACULA".

Maestre basite 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Piccole crotale crescono 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Mia figlia, sei anni, a scuola, al compagno rumeno di nome VLAD: "TI CHIAMI COME IL CONTE DRACULA".
> 
> Maestre basite
> 
> ...


 
Non c'è nulla da fare l'intuizione e la perspicacia non hanno età e non si possono nascondere!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Buongiorno velenosissime amiche!!!
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (23 Novembre 2007)

Ah,s e anche io avessi avuto Vere o Bruja come mamma........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mia figlia, sei anni, a scuola, al compagno rumeno di nome VLAD: "TI CHIAMI COME IL CONTE DRACULA".
> 
> Maestre basite
> 
> ...


Soprattutto ...acculturata...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto ...acculturata...


Beh i miei sono mostrilli 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mio figlio oggi (10 anni) discettava sui Savoia....

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2007)

*Caspita...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh i miei sono mostrilli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Deve essere endemica la faccenda, la mia all'artistico ad una insegnante di ornato disse: "Se facessi quello che lei vorrebbe verrebbe fuori una cartolina stereotipata, non una mia creazione!!!  (Era Pasqua e lei di agnelli, ovetti e palme non se ne dava per inteso) Così fece una cornicina di pulcini che sembravano cocorite variopinte e tenevano un festone di pendente di grappoli d'uva!!!  Mah!!!  Più che acculturata la mia era dissidente per nascita!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Deve essere endemica la faccenda, la mia all'artistico ad una insegnante di ornato disse: "Se facessi quello che lei vorrebbe verrebbe fuori una cartolina stereotipata, non una mia creazione!!! (Era Pasqua e lei di agnelli, ovetti e palme non se ne dava per inteso) Così fece una cornicina di pulcini che sembravano cocorite variopinte e tenevano un festone di pendente di grappoli d'uva!!! Mah!!! Più che acculturata la mia era dissidente per nascita!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chissà da chi ha preso...


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chissà da chi ha preso...


Noto un filo di sottile ironia nella tua frase.... ma no, sono io che oggi sono un po' maliziosa!!!













Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Noto un filo di sottile ironia nella tua frase.... ma no, sono io che oggi sono un po' maliziosa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (26 Novembre 2007)

Mi sa che qualcosa è già successo...ho notato un comportamento al quanto strano in questi giorni.
Mi ha già invitato tre...e dico tre, volte a cena, e tutte le volte che andavo via con la bimba, faceva la faccia da cane bastonato...bho, forse avete ragione!!!
Comunque anche se dovesse accadere esattamente quello che avete predetto, questa volta non torno sui miei passi, anzi su quelli suoi.

Ciao,

Pegasus1


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Mi sa che qualcosa è già successo...ho notato un comportamento al quanto strano in questi giorni.
> Mi ha già invitato tre...e dico tre, volte a cena, e tutte le volte che andavo via con la bimba, faceva la faccia da cane bastonato...bho, forse avete ragione!!!
> Comunque anche se dovesse accadere esattamente quello che avete predetto, questa volta non torno sui miei passi, anzi su quelli suoi.
> 
> ...


Ormai ci viene il dubbio di avere capacità divinatorie...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pensaci bene.
Pensa bene quel che vuoi.
Non pensare di essere una seconda scelta ...può essere semplicemente rinsavita...
Decidi per te e non per l'orgoglio...


----------



## MariLea (26 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Mi sa che qualcosa è già successo...ho notato un comportamento al quanto strano in questi giorni.
> Mi ha già invitato tre...e dico tre, volte a cena, e tutte le volte che andavo via con la bimba, faceva la faccia da cane bastonato...bho, forse avete ragione!!!
> Comunque anche se dovesse accadere esattamente quello che avete predetto, questa volta non torno sui miei passi, anzi su quelli suoi.
> 
> ...


Ciao Pegasus, pensa al presente e che sia sereno per te e la bimba...
il domani arriva un giorno alla volta...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Mi sa che qualcosa è già successo...ho notato un comportamento al quanto strano in questi giorni.
> Mi ha già invitato tre...e dico tre, volte a cena, e tutte le volte che andavo via con la bimba, faceva la faccia da cane bastonato...bho, forse avete ragione!!!
> Comunque anche se dovesse accadere esattamente quello che avete predetto, questa volta non torno sui miei passi, anzi su quelli suoi.
> 
> ...


ma quindi avete diviso i ragazzi? Mi spiace! Certo, lei ora si rende conto di quello che ha fatto e presto si domanderà se ne è valsa la pena. Le scenate ci saranno e saranno dure.... stringi i denti... e pensa bene a quello che TU fai e alle conseguenze delle TUE azioni:non dv'essere nè l'orgoglio nè la pietà a guidarti,ma il bene della famiglia e non è detto assolutamente passi per la riappacificazione!


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (27 Novembre 2007)

@Grande82, no, i ragazzi non sono divisi, la bimba passa 2-3 ore il pomeriggio con suo fratello, dalla sua mamma.
Per ora, visto che lei è a casa per malattia, mi occupo del bimbo il Venerdì, Sabato e la Domenica.
Diciamo che attualmente stiamo andando piuttosto a ruota libera, anche se la grande preferisce tornare a casa...

@Persa/Ritrovata, quasi, quasi mi fai paura  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...lei non rinsavisce più, ormai è un'altra persona...

@mailea...grazie speriamo che sia così...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Novembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @Grande82, no, i ragazzi non sono divisi, la bimba passa 2-3 ore il pomeriggio con suo fratello, dalla sua mamma.
> Per ora, visto che lei è a casa per malattia, mi occupo del bimbo il Venerdì, Sabato e la Domenica.
> Diciamo che attualmente stiamo andando piuttosto a ruota libera, anche se la grande preferisce tornare a casa...
> 
> ...


Ma va! Nessuno è mai un'altra persona è sempre se stessa solo che mette a fuoco parti diverse di sè ...poi può riuscire a ricomporle...


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (11 Dicembre 2007)

Ciao a tutti...
Visto che in questa sezione tutto "dorme" dal 30 di Novembre, mi rifaccio vivo io!
Dunque come sapete, ora vivo separato dalla mia ex già da diverse settimane, da raccontare c'è ben poco. Il tempo vola e ho sempre tantissime cose da fare...così alla fine non trovo mai tempo per me stesso.
Inizio seriamente a sentire la mancanza di qualcuno che mi voglia bene, una persona con la quale condividere dei momenti speciale, sfogarmi... e non mi riferisco al sesso!
Amici ne ho diversi, ovviamente tutti sposati, di conseguenza mi sento un po' una palla al piede...vivo in un piccolo paesino che non offre svaghi o possibilità di "evadere" e così dopo il lavoro mi trovo a casa con i mie figli e ricomincio a lavorare.
Via, ora vi saluto, vi ho già annoiato abbastanza...a presto!

Pegasus


----------



## MariLea (12 Dicembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Visto che in questa sezione tutto "dorme" dal 30 di Novembre, mi rifaccio vivo io!
> Dunque come sapete, ora vivo separato dalla mia ex già da diverse settimane, da raccontare c'è ben poco. Il tempo vola e ho sempre tantissime cose da fare...così alla fine non trovo mai tempo per me stesso.
> Inizio seriamente a sentire la mancanza di qualcuno che mi voglia bene, una persona con la quale condividere dei momenti speciale, sfogarmi... e non mi riferisco al sesso!
> ...


Uèèè ciao Pegasus, ma che piacere!!!
solita prassi, prima si frequenta i vecchi amici sposati, poi pian piano ci si stacca e si frequentano i single... ce ne saranno di sicuro anche nel tuo paese....
Torna presto ed aggiornaci, 
Bacione!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Visto che in questa sezione tutto "dorme" dal 30 di Novembre, mi rifaccio vivo io!
> Dunque come sapete, ora vivo separato dalla mia ex già da diverse settimane, da raccontare c'è ben poco. Il tempo vola e ho sempre tantissime cose da fare...così alla fine non trovo mai tempo per me stesso.
> Inizio seriamente a sentire la mancanza di qualcuno che mi voglia bene, una persona con la quale condividere dei momenti speciale, sfogarmi... e non mi riferisco al sesso!
> ...


Il bisogno che dici non so se potrai soddisfarlo a breve ...per il resto basta Mastercard


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> .
> Inizio seriamente a sentire la mancanza di qualcuno che mi voglia bene, una persona con la quale condividere dei momenti speciale, sfogarmi... e non mi riferisco al sesso!


Parli di una donna ovviamente... Dopo poche settimane? Mah...


----------



## Old Angel (13 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Parli di una donna ovviamente... Dopo poche settimane? Mah...


Beh poche settimane dalla separazione.....ma sono mesi che vive di merda, ne ha tutto il diritto di voler qualcosa in più anche lui....poi si sa....chiodo scaccia chiodo


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh poche settimane dalla separazione.....ma sono mesi che vive di merda, ne ha tutto il diritto di voler qualcosa in più anche lui....poi si sa....chiodo scaccia chiodo


Mai pensato che una persona potesse risolverti la vita, ma sono donna, per me è diverso...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mai pensato che una persona potesse risolverti la vita, ma sono donna, per me è diverso...


Se è diverso, è perchè sei diversa tu, mk, non perchè sei donna...

Che dopo un periodo di stress sentimentale, uno/a desideri vivere un qualcosa di buono, anche leggero, che consenta di ritrovar un pò di pace, lo credo umano e comprensibile!


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se è diverso, è perchè sei diversa tu, mk, non perchè sei donna...
> 
> Che dopo un periodo di stress sentimentale, uno/a desideri vivere un qualcosa di buono, anche leggero, che consenta di ritrovar un pò di pace, lo credo umano e comprensibile!


Beh sul leggero concordo pienamente. Basta dirselo chiaramente. Nessun problema. Poi se capita il grande amore... ancora meglio no?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh sul leggero concordo pienamente. Basta dirselo chiaramente. Nessun problema. Poi se capita il grande amore... ancora meglio no?


Infatti Pegasus esprime il desiderio di condividere qualche momento bello, anche non di sesso, con qualcuno che gli dimostri un sentimento, qualcosa, di positivo...

Poi quel che verrà...verrà...forse anche da sè!


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti Pegasus esprime il desiderio di condividere qualche momento bello, anche non di sesso, con qualcuno che gli dimostri un sentimento, qualcosa, di positivo...
> 
> Poi quel che verrà...verrà...forse anche da sè!


Ma un amico no? Un viaggio? Un cane? Un hobby?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma un amico no? Un viaggio? Un cane? Un hobby?


Mk, la ferita che ha sofferto Pegasus non la può curare una vacanza, un cane, un hobby...se non come momentanea panacea...ma deve *sentire* un affetto pulito, fuori dai casini che gli ha procurato la moglie... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ha bisogno di poterci di nuovo credere...


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> deve *sentire* un affetto pulito, fuori dai casini che gli ha procurato la moglie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì d'accordo, ma io non lo comprendo. Scusate. Dovrei crederci a prescindere dalle persone che incontro no?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì d'accordo, ma io non lo comprendo. Scusate. Dovrei crederci a prescindere dalle persone che incontro no?


Mk, non hai mai avuto bisogno di una carezza?

Di una mano che asciughi una lacrima e che ti faccia sentire, in quel momento, affetto, che chi lo fa ti vuole bene? 

A volte basta un amico/a, altre volte hai bisogno di un sentire più forte, quando hai visto crollare le tue certezze al riguardo.

POI, potrai ritrovar forza in te stesso/a.


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2007)

*Feddy*

Hai perferttamente ragione, magari è anche possibile che queste attenzioni vengano da un amico, da un animale, da altro, ma la sensazione di essere amati, coccolati e tenuti in conto da qualcuno è un bisogno fondamentale delle relazioni umane e tanto più quanto la società stessa ci mostra l'immagine felice solo di chi ha vicino qualcuno che ci ami.
Sarebbe un discorso molto lungo questo, per arrivare che spesso si sta tanto male quanto non si sta bene con sè stessi, ma usciremo dal tema...
Bruja


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mk, non hai mai avuto bisogno di una carezza?
> 
> Di una mano che asciughi una lacrima e che ti faccia sentire, in quel momento, affetto, che chi lo fa ti vuole bene?
> 
> ...


Adesso sì, e ci sono gli amici....

Capisco Fedi, capisco.


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> la società stessa ci mostra l'immagine felice solo di chi ha vicino qualcuno che ci ami.
> Sarebbe un discorso molto lungo questo, per arrivare che spesso si sta tanto male quanto non si sta bene con sè stessi, ma usciremo dal tema...
> Bruja


Bello Bruja questo discorso, molto vero...


----------



## MariLea (13 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Parli di una donna ovviamente... Dopo poche settimane? Mah...


Ma hai letto la storia di Pegasus? Evidentemente no...


Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mai pensato che una persona potesse risolverti la vita, ma sono donna, per me è diverso...


veramente ha scritto "una persona che mi voglia bene, con cui condividere momenti speciali" 
è diverso da una persona che mi risolva la vita...


Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma un amico no? Un viaggio? Un cane? Un hobby?


Ha scritto "Il tempo vola e ho sempre tantissime cose da fare...così alla fine non trovo mai tempo per me stesso..... Amici ne ho diversi, ovviamente tutti sposati, di conseguenza mi sento un po' una palla al piede...vivo in un piccolo paesino che non offre svaghi o possibilità di "evadere" e così dopo il lavoro mi trovo a casa con i mie figli e ricomincio a lavorare......."

con tutto il lavoro che ha... gli vogliamo aggiungere cane e hobby?
per il viaggio... beh.. sarebbe un'ottima idea regalo di Natale da parte degli amici del forum, un viaggio per lui e figli...


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (13 Dicembre 2007)

@Emmekappa2...quelle che sembrano due settimane sono  più di  8 mesi!
Otto lunghi, anzi lunghissimi mesi, nei quali ne ho passato di tutti i colori, tante cose, le più brutte, non le ho nemmeno dette a mia madre...
Continuo a sopportare giorno dopo giorno, e lo faccio esclusivamente per il bene dei mie figli!
Durante tutto questo periodo, mi sono esclusivamente occupato del loro bene, e ho cercato di fare l'impossibile pur di non cambiare le loro abitudini, di farli sorridere, e di farli sentirli amati (anche più di prima).
Tutto questo non significa che sono una persona speciale, no sicuramente, cerco solo di essere un buon genitore e basta.
I bimbi mi danno tantissimo, sono la mia ragione di vita, ma dopo tutto questo tempo sento, come ho già detto, il bisogno di essere coccolato anch'io.
Natale è dietro la porta, lo passerò insieme ai mie due "cuccioli",  per capodanno dovevano stare con la loro mamma, purtroppo ancora una volta la signora ha cambiato le carte in tavola  e preferisce farsi una settimana in Tunesia con il suo nuovo compagno...
Grazie Bruja e Fedifrago...avete capito molto bene cosa intendevo dire.

Bacioni a tutti,

Pegasus


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @Emmekappa2...quelle che sembrano due settimane sono più di 8 mesi!
> Otto lunghi, anzi lunghissimi mesi, nei quali ne ho passato di tutti i colori, tante cose, le più brutte, non le ho nemmeno dette a mia madre...
> Continuo a sopportare giorno dopo giorno, e lo faccio esclusivamente per il bene dei mie figli!
> Durante tutto questo periodo, mi sono esclusivamente occupato del loro bene, e ho cercato di fare l'impossibile pur di non cambiare le loro abitudini, di farli sorridere, e di farli sentirli amati (anche più di prima).
> ...


Ciao Pegasus,
capisco come tu possa sentirti.
E' ammirevole il tuo modo di gestire questa situazione così complicata, ed è molto umana la tua esigenza di ricevere attenzioni e coccole....
Il tempo....ti porterà sicuramente ciò di cui hai bisogno...
Ti abbraccio!


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @Emmekappa2...quelle che sembrano due settimane sono  più di  8 mesi!
> Otto lunghi, anzi lunghissimi mesi, nei quali ne ho passato di tutti i colori, tante cose, le più brutte, non le ho nemmeno dette a mia madre...
> Continuo a sopportare giorno dopo giorno, e lo faccio esclusivamente per il bene dei mie figli!
> Durante tutto questo periodo, mi sono esclusivamente occupato del loro bene, e ho cercato di fare l'impossibile pur di non cambiare le loro abitudini, di farli sorridere, e di farli sentirli amati (anche più di prima).
> ...


Sono molto contenta che i tuoi figli abbiano un così bravo papà, vedrai che prima o poi la vita tornerà a sorriderti. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (22 Dicembre 2007)

Domani parto con i miei ragazzi per trascorrere le festività natalizie lontano da casa...si fa per dire...tanto lontano non è 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Comunque non volevo andarmene senza avervi prima augurato un Natale sereno e pieno di gioia.

Vi abbraccio forte, forte!!!

Pegasus


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Dicembre 2007)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Domani parto con i miei ragazzi per trascorrere le festività natalizie lontano da casa...si fa per dire...tanto lontano non è
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auguroni anche a te Pegasus!!!!


----------



## Old lele51 (28 Dicembre 2007)

*Grande Pegasus*

Ciao Pegasus, complimenti per la gestione del tutto, specie con i figli, che sono la parte più importante della nostra vita...vedrai che col passare del tempo si ricorderanno chi si è comportato all'altezza e chi NO nel vostro matrimonio.
Mi dispiace però che tu non abbia dato retta ad Albatros per procedere con la giudiziale al posto della consensuale per le seguenti ragioni che leggo fra le righe del comportamento pazzoide della tua ex-moglie;
- Mi sa che l'amante (corregimi nel caso si sia preso la briga di mantenerla e formare un nucleo famigliare come dovuto ???) le stia succhiando i proventi della vostra separazione..per quello lei sta tentando mosse strane per vederti solo e senza tua figlia...e lei se ne sta accorgendo solo adesso....
- Dovevi vendere la casa e ricominciare anche tu in un posto nuovo che non ti porti ricordi sgradevoli del brutto periodo, ma anche quelli belli che possano minare la tua lucidità al momento che (e lei lo sà) farà leva nei tuoi sentimenti per tentare di tornare..molte colleghe del forum l'hanno già previsto....
- Ti capisco e mi rispecchio..ma bisogna cambiare un pò....non si può far da padre e madre ai figli..loro hanno bisogno di una madre a tempo pieno...e a futuro i torti subiti e quelli fatti ad i ragazzi con la consensuale non saranno mai di dominio legale e sembrerà che lei sia la parte più debole nella vostra vicenda cosa che non è vera..ma la giustizia è cieca...lo sai vero ???
- Poco tempo fà ho visto in TV su un programma legale di Rete 4, una signora che dopo 20 anni di separazione chiedeva al marito (convivente e con figli piccoli) una percentuale del suo stipendio con la scusa che si trovava in una situazione economicamente disagiata e aveva bisogno di soldi....? se era arrivata fino lì cosa su può pensare dell giustizia già che il giudice non le ha dato torto e spolverando articoli e articoletti faceva capire al povero ex-marito che doveva aiutare alla sua ex anche se doveva togliersi il pane dalla bocca in futuro.....non so se siano tutte cazzate o se sia giurisprudenza dettata...boh?
- Il comportamento della tua ex è già stato giudicato dai colleghi del forum, senza entrare nei dettagli che la definiscono instabile emotiva e caratterialmente devi prevenirti su un ritorno a casa dopo che l'altro la mandi a fare brodo.......non è detto che le coppie di amanti non definano un futuro insieme, ma il comportamento verso tè e sopratutto verso i figli lascia molto a desiderare e non mi sorprenderebbe che tra qulche mese te la vedi nella porta di casa perchè l'altro è scappato con i soldi dell'hipoteca del suo appartamento che avevano chiesto per realizzare chissà che negozio o attività strane...ne ho sentita più di una...
- Non so che sentimenti tu provi per tua moglie (EX scusa) ma sicuramente non saranno quelli di un anno fa...ma credo ti aver capito che fa molta leva e conosce bene il tuo carattere da Samaritano...e penso che lei sia tranquilla in questo senso..forse pensa che può risolvere tutto e tornare da tè se la antecedente previsione si avvera...credimi lei sà dove agrapparsi per non affogare.
- Te la senti di mandrala aff...lo se succede, sei preparato a non dover soffrire di nuovo...devi pensare a queste domande e darti un risposta che sia positiva per tè....ne va in giuoco la tua stabilità emotiva e anche quella dei ragazzi..
- Continua ad consultare avvocati e prendi le previsioni del caso...mi sembra che tutto sia andato troppo liscio e che la risentirai a breve....tanto 80.000 € si spendono velocemente in stronzate... e spero che li abbia spesi per la iniziale del suo appartamento...spero tu non ti tocchi anche pagarle il mutuo...???
- Finalmente...te ne sei liberato...avessi io 38 anni edi i miei figli accanto senza la zavorra che rappresentava la tua ex in qusti ultimi e difficili tempi della tua vita...dammi retta mantienla lontano e non cascarci...siamo deboli di cuore ed i sentimenti ci fanno prendere decisioni non proprie della lucidità del caso...portati sempre tua figlia dietro..lei ti ricorderà sempre come si è comportata sua madre e non ti lascerà inciampare....non mollare...non lasciarla tornare..non è stata questione di una sbandata momentanea che può succedere...lascia che si affoghi nelle conseguenze dei suoi atti.

Di nuovo sei GRANDE..un abbraccio e che il 2008 ti porti l'amore e l'affetto che hai bisogno..te lo meriti...Ciao


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (4 Gennaio 2008)

Ciao a tutti,

sono tornato...ho passato dei giorni favolosi e (quasi) spensierati. Ci siamo divertiti un sacco...purtroppo tutto ha un fine, e Lunedì si torna alla vita di tutti i giorni.
Tra poche settimane ci sarà forse la consensuale, purtroppo si è permessa di fare alcune cose che erano state concordate diversamente e qualcuno non ci vede più molto chiaro...vi farò sapere.

Ciao,

Pegasus

PS. grazie Lele51...potrebbe esserci anche una svolta...


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (7 Agosto 2009)

Ciao a tutti,

piccolo aggiornamento dopo oltre due anni...

Dopo il congiunto, ci siamo occupati dei ragazzi al teorico 50/50%, in pratica ho sostenuto tutte le spese straordinarie più una buona parte delle ordinarie.

- La mia ex a Gennaio di quest'anno mi ha trascinato nuovamente in tribunale per chiedere il mantenimento dei figli al 100%, e dopo pochi mesi (con l'avvento di un nuovo compagno (il terzo)) li ha praticamente abbandonati. Ora li vede ogni tanto quando ha tempo (due-tre volte al mese).
- Voglia di lavorare non ne ha quindi continua a fare la mantenuta....
-Mi sto occupando dei ragazzi in tutto e per tutto, oltre a lavorare 10 ore al giorno...non è vita...ma almeno tento di dare un futuro ai miei figli...

Buone vacanze a tutti!!!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Agosto 2009)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> piccolo aggiornamento dopo oltre due anni...
> 
> ...


 ciao pegasus!
il tuo legale che dice?
Si può fare qualcosa per cui, vivendo i figli con te, tu possa non darle più mantenimento?
In bocca al lupo per tutto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buone vacanze!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2009)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> piccolo aggiornamento dopo oltre due anni...
> 
> ...


 Ma adesso i ragazzi sono affidati a te e in casa con te?


----------



## Old lele51 (10 Agosto 2009)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> piccolo aggiornamento dopo oltre due anni...
> 
> ...


Ciao amico, purtroppo credo che hai capito a spese tue che la legge e la giustizia sono due cose completamente diverse... devi essere forte e non demordere, hai due figli che dipendono di te e non devi trascurarli... e so anche che ricominciare a vivere con questi estremi non è facile... e se fossi in te tempesterei il giudice di lettere per far capire che una che non vuol lavorare non ha bisogno di assegni di mantenimento ma di due calci che le facciano capire che non può vivere così...
in bocca al lupo...
Lele


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (11 Agosto 2009)

Partendo dalla prima domanda:
Il mio legale che mi dice? Intanto mi ha mandato una notula da quasi 2000 Euro per tre lettere e l'assistenza (una!!!) in tribunale. Oltre a non aver risolto nulla, mi ha pure messo in ginocchio...

I ragazzi , in teoria,sono affidati ad entrambi. In pratica lei non li tiene  mai, tantomeno partecipa alle loro necessità affettive e sostanziali. Detto in una parola, li ha abbandonati... vi potete sicuramente immaginare cosa significa psicologicamente, soprattutto per un ragazzo di 11 anni...la grande ha già tagliato i ponti da diverso tempo.

Lele, dove stà la giustizia? Mi ha tradito, mi ha lasciato, ha abbandonato i figli e per concludere mi ha trascinato in un tribunale dinanzi al quale mi devo difendere nonostante io faccia veramente di tutto e di più. Sto vermante passando le pene dell'inferno tra muto, cassa integrazione e la situazione in generale. Ma quella gentile signora si sarà mai fermata un' attimo a pensare che tutto quello che fa, colpisce oltre a me soprattutto i figli che di colpe non ne hanno???

Un abbraccio a tutti e scusate lo sfogo!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Agosto 2009)

*Pegaso*

Hai tutto il nostro affetto...purtroppo non possiamo fare di più...certe donne sono sanguisughe prive di sentimenti.
Un abbraccio anche ai tuoi figli.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Lele, dove stà la giustizia? Mi ha tradito, mi ha lasciato, ha abbandonato i figli e per concludere mi ha trascinato in un tribunale dinanzi al quale mi devo difendere nonostante io faccia veramente di tutto e di più. Sto vermante passando le pene dell'inferno tra muto, cassa integrazione e la situazione in generale. Ma quella gentile signora si sarà mai fermata un' attimo a pensare che tutto quello che fa, colpisce oltre a me soprattutto i figli che di colpe non ne hanno???
> 
> Un abbraccio a tutti e scusate lo sfogo!!!


Non posso neanche immaginare la tua rabbia e l'amarezza.
Un domani, questa gentile signora si sentirà sola e tornerà a cercare i figli. Raccogliendo tutto quello che ha seminato.
Cerca di farti forza per loro, perchè se il tradimento è un dolore tremendo per un compagno, immagina come si possano sentire i ragazzi.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> piccolo aggiornamento dopo oltre due anni...
> 
> ...


Ciao pegasus.

vedrai che la Signora si pentirà della sua scelta. tu hai aggiunto nella tua vita, lei ha sottràatto.

e i conti alla fine li farà con se stessa.e senza sconti.
Nulla di moraleggiante nel mio saluto, realtà.

in bocca al lupo e tante belle cose coi tuoi figli, sei un uomo forte e i ragazzi ti renderanno tutto il meriito che hai!


----------



## Old guinevere (14 Agosto 2009)

*fagliela pagareeeee*



Pegasus1 ha detto:


> @Iris
> 
> Guarda che non sono testardo... l'avvocato lo preso!
> Ma le possibilità sono ugualmente solo due:
> ...



Ma non potevi chiedere la separazione per colpa fornendo le prove del suo tradimento?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2009)

guinevere ha detto:


> Ma non potevi chiedere la separazione per colpa fornendo le prove del suo tradimento?


 Non ti sembra di essere un tantinello incoerente?


----------



## Old guinevere (15 Agosto 2009)

*dovevi fargliela pagare! ma puoi ancora fare qualcosa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ti sembra di essere un tantinello incoerente?


@ persaritrovata -->Mi metto solo nei suoi panni per dirgli cosa farei al suo posto. Quello di Pegasus è l'ennesimo caso in cui il matrimonio diventa una fregatura; almeno si doti degli anticorpi necessari per difendersi dai colpi che continueranno ad arrivargli.

@ Pegasus --> Hai pensato di fargliela pagare? Trascinala tu in tribunale per chiedere una revisione dell'assegno di mantenimento. La tua ex  moglie è giovane e in salute; la costante giurisprudenza dovrebbe offrirti qualche appiglio per smettere di versarle queste somme. Informati bene.


----------



## Old guinevere (15 Agosto 2009)

e vai da un'avvocato donna. le donne sanno essere anche più perfide degli uomini, più partecipative, in questi casi ;-)


----------



## Old farfalladorata (15 Agosto 2009)

*Proprio così...*

... un Avvocato donna, è quel che ci vuole. Un'Avvocata con le palle.
Non puoi startene lì cornuto e mazziato!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se lei s'è innamorata di un altro, se lei non si sente responsabile della famiglia, combatti per i tuoi diritti e poi guardati intorno: per rifarti una vita... 
Auguri! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e forzaaaaaa!


----------



## Old guinevere (16 Agosto 2009)

*richiesta danni morali*

Secondo voi ci sono anche gli estremi per chiedere i *danni morali/esistenziali *alla gentildonna ex moglie di Pegasus??
Cioè, la mancata presenza come madre, il disagio generale che ha creato in famiglia...ai figli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2009)

guinevere ha detto:


> Secondo voi ci sono anche gli estremi per chiedere i *danni morali/esistenziali *alla gentildonna ex moglie di Pegasus??
> Cioè, la mancata presenza come madre, il disagio generale che ha creato in famiglia...ai figli


Preoccupati del disagio che vuoi creare tu a una famiglia ...forse è meglio.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (16 Agosto 2009)

guinevere ha detto:


> Secondo voi ci sono anche gli estremi per chiedere i *danni morali/esistenziali *alla gentildonna ex moglie di Pegasus??
> Cioè, la mancata presenza come madre, il disagio generale che ha creato in famiglia...ai figli


Tutto si può fare, ma ci vuole buon senso. Cioè vedere se il gioco vale la candela. Infatti gli avvocati campano su ste robe qua. Più loro due riescono a trovare un accordo preventivo, meno sperperano. 

Poi sono scocciato di vedere un discorso sessista sugli avvocati. 

E che si faccia della perfidia la cifra della donna contemporanea.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Tutto si può fare, ma ci vuole buon senso. Cioè vedere se il gioco vale la candela. Infatti gli avvocati campano su ste robe qua. Più loro due riescono a trovare un accordo preventivo, meno sperperano.
> 
> *Poi sono scocciato di vedere un discorso sessista sugli avvocati.*
> 
> *E che si faccia della perfidia la cifra della donna contemporanea*.


----------



## Old guinevere (16 Agosto 2009)

*tra i 2 ormai c'è l'abisso*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Tutto si può fare, ma ci vuole buon senso. Cioè vedere se il gioco vale la candela. Infatti gli avvocati campano su ste robe qua. Più loro due riescono a trovare un accordo preventivo, meno sperperano.
> 
> Poi sono scocciato di vedere un discorso sessista sugli avvocati.
> 
> E che si faccia della perfidia la cifra della donna contemporanea.



Accordi credo che non ne troveranno mai. ma hai letto che razza di mancanza di dialogo, di rispetto c'è ormai tra i due?
ora si tratta solo, per pegasus, di non farsi "mazziare" dopo il tradimento (gestito malissimo, con poco tatto, dalla moglie)

Poi hai ragione, gli avvocati ci campano sui drammi a lungo termine, ma in questo caso non credo che sarà facile trovare l'"accordo preventivo".


----------



## Old guinevere (16 Agosto 2009)

*@ persaritrovata*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Preoccupati del disagio che vuoi creare tu a una famiglia ...forse è meglio.


Ha! Persa, questo è un OT, però.
E' vero che hanno chiuso il mio thread (una facoltà del Webmaster, direi:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , e che io non sono d'accordo su questa misura. Avevo ancora bisogno del  vostro "parere illuminante".
però in questa discussione il tema è diverso. atteniamoci a questo senza sconfinare in altro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2009)

guinevere ha detto:


> Ha! Persa, questo è un OT, però.
> E' vero che hanno chiuso il mio thread (una facoltà del Webmaster, direi:c_laugh
> 
> 
> ...


 Ti ho richiamata alla coerenza.
Ti accalori per una storia che non conosci ..per una donna che tradisce mentre stai meditando di sedurre un padre di famiglia.


----------



## Old guinevere (16 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ho richiamata alla coerenza.
> Ti accalori per una storia che non conosci ..per una donna che tradisce mentre stai meditando di sedurre un padre di famiglia.


più che meditando questo, sto crogiolandomi nei sensi di colpa ancora prima che succeda qualcosa! 
confesso un'attrazione per quest'uomo, ma non so come uscirne, non è facile; se andassi avanti e l'esito diventasse quello che immagino, mi converrebbe usare il max tatto, la max discrezione! non voglio assolutamente far soffrire chicchessia. (un po' sul modello: Lord Priceton, lui racconta delle sue "scappatelle" extra matrimonio... gestite nel modo più indolore possibile)

sto piuttosto "meditando" di aprire un thread "bis" per continuare la discussione del "mio" caso, perchè sento che la cosa più buona e giusta sia evitarlo, scappare (non so come) il più possibile. ma devo trovare la forza, mi serve tempo, devo farcela. non so con chi altri confidarmi, davvero.


----------



## Old guinevere (16 Agosto 2009)

PS scusate l'Off Topic


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2009)

guinevere ha detto:


> più che meditando questo, sto crogiolandomi nei sensi di colpa ancora prima che succeda qualcosa!
> confesso un'attrazione per quest'uomo, ma non so come uscirne, non è facile; se andassi avanti e l'esito diventasse quello che immagino, mi converrebbe usare il max tatto, la max discrezione! non voglio assolutamente far soffrire chicchessia. (un po' sul modello: Lord Priceton, lui racconta delle sue "scappatelle" extra matrimonio... gestite nel modo più indolore possibile)
> 
> sto piuttosto "meditando" di aprire un thread "bis" per continuare la discussione del "mio" caso, perchè sento che la cosa più buona e giusta sia evitarlo, scappare (non so come) il più possibile. ma devo trovare la forza, mi serve tempo, devo farcela. non so con chi altri confidarmi, davvero.


 Guarda che puoi riaprire il tuo thread.


----------



## Old guinevere (16 Agosto 2009)

davvero? e come? qualcuno me l'ha ciuso e non so per quale motivo.


----------



## Old guinevere (16 Agosto 2009)

* chiuso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2009)

guinevere ha detto:


> * chiuso


 Clicka su strumenti discussione e trovi "apri discussione"


----------



## Old guinevere (16 Agosto 2009)

ok ora vado e lo riapro grazie 1000.
ma perchè mai me l'hanno chiuso, per che motivo?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (16 Agosto 2009)

guinevere ha detto:


> Accordi credo che non ne troveranno mai. ma hai letto che razza di mancanza di dialogo, di rispetto c'è ormai tra i due?
> ora si tratta solo, per pegasus, di non farsi "mazziare" dopo il tradimento (gestito malissimo, con poco tatto, dalla moglie)
> 
> Poi hai ragione, gli avvocati ci campano sui drammi a lungo termine, ma in questo caso non credo che sarà facile trovare l'"accordo preventivo".


Cavoli...un conto è ciò che sogni di fare un conto quello che "puoi" fare...per esempio io non sono ancora disposto a separarmi...per tutto il danno economico che ne ricaverei...ma a tempo debito...gran finale col botto! Eheheheheheheh...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (16 Agosto 2009)

guinevere ha detto:


> più che meditando questo, sto crogiolandomi nei sensi di colpa ancora prima che succeda qualcosa!
> confesso un'attrazione per quest'uomo, ma non so come uscirne, non è facile; se andassi avanti e l'esito diventasse quello che immagino, mi converrebbe usare il max tatto, la max discrezione! non voglio assolutamente far soffrire chicchessia. (un po' sul modello: Lord Priceton, lui racconta delle sue "scappatelle" extra matrimonio... gestite nel modo più indolore possibile)
> 
> sto piuttosto "meditando" di aprire un thread "bis" per continuare la discussione del "mio" caso, perchè sento che la cosa più buona e giusta sia evitarlo, scappare (non so come) il più possibile. ma devo trovare la forza, mi serve tempo, devo farcela. non so con chi altri confidarmi, davvero.


???? Mica le mie scappatelle sono state dolorose sai??? Cosa dici?
Occhio però, io ho solo fatto capire che non sono stato un marito fedele. Non ho raccontato nessun particolare che sia riconducibile a chicchessia. 
Non me lo perdonerei mai. Non vorrei mai tradire la fiducia di una compagna di merende!!! Quindi l'unico consiglio che ho da darti è non spingerti mai troppo oltre...e stare sempre pronta a sparire nel nulla. 

Insomma parliamoci chiaro da uomo a donna. 

O tu hai le palle per tenere a bada i sentimenti e te la spassi, o ti rovini. 

Un conto son le scappatelle...un conto è infognarsi in una relazione stabile...in cui tu vivi tutto in funzione di essa...guarda è che ti annienti. 

Ricorda...ogni bel gioco...dura poco.


----------



## Old guinevere (16 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cavoli...un conto è ciò che sogni di fare un conto quello che "puoi" fare...per esempio io non sono ancora disposto a separarmi...per tutto il danno economico che ne ricaverei...ma a tempo debito...gran finale col botto! Eheheheheheheh...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (16 Agosto 2009)

guinevere ha detto:


>


Sono onesto. Io ti dico: per me è da qua fin qua.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Più che altro... Speriamo che Pegasus stia bene.

Ho letto che vive in un paesino della toscana... chissà, magari abita pure vicino a me...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ed anche io, come lui, ho lasciato la mia città per trasferirmi in quella del mio (ex) marito cialtrone.

'Na lobotomia ci vorrebbe per questi ex coniugi, altro che...


----------



## Old amarax (17 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sono onesto. Io ti dico: per me è da qua fin qua.


Onesto?ma che vocabolario usi?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (17 Agosto 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Onesto?ma che vocabolario usi?


Scusa io ti dico: " Senti guarda che mi vedo con un'altra!". Ok? parliamone...mai fatto mistero di nulla...mai...
Mai dato da intendere ad una donna ciò che non sono.
Ho preferito sentirmi rifiutato o vedermi scartato come sfigato che giocare allo specchietto per le allodole. 
Dimmi dove sono disonesto...

Ma porco mondo...io ti dico...dai che palle...usciamo. 
No io preferisco stare a casa.
Ok. Sto a casa.

Un brutto giorno mi dico: ma perchè io mi devo sempre adeguare alle sue esigenze per AMOR DI PACE...e rinunciare sempre a me stesso?

Allora ho iniziato a dire: " Senti io esco, vieni insieme?"
Non ne ho voglia, sono stanca...e qui e là...ma vai pure.

E sono uscito da solo.

Come dice una mia amica...gli uomini non sono solo da sposare...ma anche saperseli tenere con la dolcezza, la complicità e la puttanaggine...

Non siamo oggetti su cui una donna riversa dei precisi doveri e delle responsabilità...

Pian con le bombe...


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*lord*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> ???? Mica le mie scappatelle sono state dolorose sai??? Cosa dici?
> Occhio però, io ho solo fatto capire che non sono stato un marito fedele. Non ho raccontato nessun particolare che sia riconducibile a chicchessia.
> Non me lo perdonerei mai. Non vorrei mai tradire la fiducia di una compagna di merende!!! Quindi l'unico consiglio che ho da darti è non spingerti mai troppo oltre...e stare sempre pronta a sparire nel nulla.
> 
> ...


Ammetto che questo tuo post e quello dopo sono corretti, almeno secondo la visuale e gli accordi taciti che avete.
In fondo se ad entrambi sta bene, se hai la prudenza di tenere fuori i sentimenti dalla scappatelle, e se, sia chiaro, le pulzelle che se la spassano con te sanno come e perché lo fai ... non c'é nulla da eccepire.
In un rapporto alla fine non é necessariamente giusto quello che é morale o corretto ma quello che sta bene ad entrambi, o almeno, che é condotto senza creare problemi reciproci.
Questio ovviamente perché non ci sono i presupposti per un rapporto standard e non si ravvedono motivi per separarsi.
Bruja


----------

